#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-20
<magu42> gracias laurence 
<magu42> 181 mb   :)
<laurence> Esa es la que yo uso para todo y me anda espectacular en un pendrive
<laurence>  Increible todo lo que han logrado meter en una RAM
<laurence> Y que linda y prolija la interfaz
<magu42> en serio!!
<magu42> estaba viendo los screenshots 
<laurence> No me preguntes por que, pero el gparted utilizado desde PM es algo tan limpio e infalible que he dejado de utilizar cualquier otra herramienta para partiicionar o modificar particiones. 
<magu42> estoy buscando algun pendrive viejito para dejarla fija   jeje
<laurence> A veces el CD de Ubuntu se me achota, y pongo el PM y me hace todo r?pido y bien. 
<laurence> Ah, si, es algo imprescindible en la cartera de la dama y en el bolsillo del caballero :-)
<magu42> jajaja
<laurence> No tiene por que ser un pendrive viejo, puede ser el que usas habitualmente, porque sus archivos coexisten con todo lo demas sin ningun problema. Yo lo gento en dos o tres pendrives, uno de ellos de 16 gb
<laurence> lo tengo no gento
<magu42> jeeje entendi
<laurence> Hoy estuve experimentando con la red Tor y el tor bundle, que interesante
<laurence> https://www.torproject.org/index.html.en
<magu42> estuve leyendo la entrada de santiago roland sobre eso , muy interesante
<magu42> y ? anduvo ?
<laurence> Si, un poco mas lento, pero anduvo bien. 
<magu42> si , queda mas lento , andas por todo el planeta  jeje
<laurence> Facilita la navegacion a usuarios que estan en gobiernos totalitarios 
<laurence> Utilizando la red Tor, uno ayuda a esas personas perseguidas, aparentemente
<magu42> supongo porque todos son como nodos o algo asi
<laurence> Lo probe en Linux y en Mac OS
<laurence> Algo asi
<laurence> Es una forma de apoyar la libertad y la privacidad
<magu42> algo que parece que se está perdiendo en la web lentamente
<magu42> o intentan , al menos
<laurence> Lo bueno es que se puede tener en un pendrive, no se necesita instalar en el equipo
<laurence> Me parece muy util para hacer transacciones bancarias en un ciber por ejemplo
<laurence> Yo muevo mucho mis cuentas por internet
<magu42> o de viaje , en aeropuertos , recomiendan usar livecd´s , hay "gentes"  espiando lo que hace la gente cuando va de viaje 
<laurence> Lo peor es que cuando le das una tarjeta a la cajera de un supermercado, le estas dando todos los datos, hasta el codigo de seguridad. 
<laurence> Yo uso una tarjeta de prepago y la voy cargando a partir de la cuenta bancaria por internet
<laurence> Mi saldo nunca excede los 1000 pesos, si me joden me joden en eso
<magu42> la gente no sabe lo peligroso que es eso y lo invasivo ,  saben que comes y todo
<laurence> La cargo desde el celular antes de hacer un gasto, es medio paranoico, pero si uno mira la gran cantidad de estafas que hay, es tremendo, lo tienen bien tapado
<laurence> Es una boludez darle a una cajera una tarjeta con un saldo de 10.000 dolares
<magu42> dos por tres guardan a algun grupete de individuos por estafas con tarjetas 
<laurence> Hace un timpo fui al Punta Carretas Shopping y una mina me empezo a preguntar todo, domicilio, telefono, todo. La mande a cagar y denuncie la tarjeta por perdida, me costo $ 200. De ahi empece a usar solo la de prepago. 
<magu42> uhhhh
<laurence> Una Alfa BROU 
<magu42> en esos lugares es donde más andan a la pesca
<laurence> Si voy al exterior la cargo, incluso la cargo estando en el exterior, segun lo que necesito
<laurence> La gente se regala
<magu42> mejor asi 
<magu42> sip
<laurence> Gran invento las tarjetas de prepago, y la interfaz web del BROU esta muy, muy buena
<laurence> Ningun otro Banco la tiene
<laurence> Puedes monitorizar tus cuentas y tarjetas al toque
<laurence> Compre un iPad 2 por amazon.com en EEUU, la mande al domicilio de un hijo mio, aumente el saldo antes de la transaccion, hice la transaccion, le llego a los dos dias, me la trajo cuando vino, ningun problema
<laurence> Espectacular el BROU por Internet
<magu42> mirá , no sabia que estaban tan en la vanguardia 
<magu42> tan a la vanguardia*
<magu42> uno pensaria , el brou .......  
<magu42> pués no!
<laurence> Es lo m?ximo, hace m?s de 2 a?os que lo uso. El Comercial s?lo te deja ver los saldos, el Ita? hacer transferencias con cuentas que previamente tienes que acordar en el mostrador. En el BROU haces todo como si fueras a hacer cola en una Sucursal. 
<laurence> Y estan encima como los de Google, cada poco tiempo hay mejoras. 
<magu42> yo sigo haciendo la cola , en la peor sucursal del pais  Lagomar   :(
<laurence> Salado !
<laurence> Que kilombo arman algunos nenes en el FB de Ubuntu UY
<magu42> medio masoquista lo mio 
<magu42> aguante el BROU
<laurence> Hay un pibe que se manda unas faltas de ortograf?a que dan lastima
<magu42> si , yo voy bloqueando
<magu42> uhhh  ese dá miedo
<laurence> Pero para bloquearlos primero hay que hacerse amigo
<laurence> Que pena no haya un moderador que los elimine al toque, hay que mantener el respeto en el grupo
<magu42> yo no los tenia de amigos y los bloquié
<laurence> Ah si? voy a probar
<magu42> el moderador está perdido por problemas de salud creemos , ya va a aparecer
<laurence> Siempre hay gente asi
<laurence> Bueno, que le pase la  posta a otro
<magu42> claro . pero no lo encontramos aún
<magu42> estuvo con nosotros en Maldonado en el lanzamiento y después lo perdimos
<magu42> y nadie tiene el tel
 * magu42 is away: 
 * magu42 is back (gone 01:04:38)
<ubuntero> hola, tengo una consulta. me podrían ayudar?
<ubuntero> bye
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-21
<kraken1> Oh son puntuales
<onix> hola...
<kraken1> hola...
<onix> buenas noches a todos...
<onix> los presentes...
<onix> buenas noches kraken...
<onix> buenas noches magu..
<kraken1> buenas noches onix
<onix> está muy tranquila la cosa en el canal irc...
<kraken1> al parecer si
<onix> se fueron todos de carnaval???
<kraken1> en lugar de quedar en sus casas programando para la comunidad...
<onix> je je je
<kraken1> creo que se fueron todos a la Pedrera!
<onix> que contas kraken???
<kraken1> tranquilo
<kraken1> usted?
<onix> que bien...
<onix> tambien...
<onix> me falta el mate..
<kraken1> jaja ya es algo tarde a mi parecer para el mismo xD
<onix> nooooo
<onix> el mat es un compañero..
<kraken1> cierto
<kraken1> es estudiante usted?
<onix> no...
<onix> trabajador.
<onix> compulsivo...
<kraken1> jajaja
<onix> usted es estudiante...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola magu42
<kraken1> por ahora y unos años más si
<magu42> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo va todo?
<onix> que bien...
<onix> hay que explotar a los padres..
<onix> los mas que se pueda..
<onix> je
<kraken1> ajaj si mientras se tengan los recursos claro está
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42: te acordas del problema que tenia con la Vaio
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<onix> obvio...
<magu42> si CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> en que quedó
<onix> aaaaaaaaaa
<onix> distes señales de vida meguuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<magu42> onix⟿ si no escribis mi nick no me entero
<kraken1> al parecer se ignoran a los extraños ejej
<CarlosNeyPastor> a final lo solucione instalando Ubuntu Oniric Ocelot con Feelback/Feedback
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora....
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿vos usas Debian,no?
<magu42> kraken1⟿ nadie ignora a nadie , pero tampoco estamos todo el dia leyendo el log
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ si
<kraken1> jaajaj fue una broma magu42
<magu42> :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> Debian usa Gnome 2?
<kraken1> por ahora si
<CarlosNeyPastor> de entorno grafico
<magu42> todavia si 
<magu42> en stable al menos
<CarlosNeyPastor> me paso a Debian
<magu42> en testing no estoy seguro
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero esta previsto el cambio a gnome 3
<magu42> si
<kraken1> alguien más es Debian User?
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque encontré en la búsqueda de un entorno grafico simil gnome 2 encontre Ubuntu elementary
<CarlosNeyPastor> que usa gnome 2 y una dock en la parte inferior (centrada)
<kraken1> creo que está basada en la 10.10
<magu42> podés probar cinnamon , le falta un poco pero funciona
<CarlosNeyPastor> no lo conozco
<magu42> tiene opcion mint clasico y gnome panel
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh mira..
<CarlosNeyPastor> interesante 
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo pruebo y te cuento 
<magu42> funciona sobre gnome 3  , ojo
<magu42> o sea en debian no
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmmm
<magu42> cinnamon es un fork de gnome shell
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero yo estoy buscando el clasico y querido gnome 2...
<magu42> necesita gnome 3 
<magu42> cinnamon tiene la opcion en el arranque de elegir algo bastante parecido a gnome panel
<magu42> y hay unos locos portando gnome panel a gnome 3 , pero está en pañales
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahá...
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque con lo que estuve jugando un poco fue con instalarle los desktop de los otros distros a ubuntu...
<CarlosNeyPastor> y probar algunos en una virtual...
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero no me convencieron mucho
<CarlosNeyPastor> y estaba por probar Debian...(cuando me acorde de preguntarte)
<magu42> no hay ninguno tan comodo ni configurable como gnome panel (classic)
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad....
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿probaste feelback?
<magu42> la otra es openbox y lo armás a tu gusto , da cierto trabajo  :-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> sobre ubuntu
<magu42> nop
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca use openbo
<magu42> cuando desaparezca del todo gnome panel , migraré a openbox seguramente
<CarlosNeyPastor> openbox*
<magu42> al menos tengo la posibilidad de hacerlo como a mi me dé la gana
<magu42> no como le dé la gana a "otro"
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja es verdad
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero es basandote en uno ya hecho?
<magu42> no
<CarlosNeyPastor> osea modificas a tu gusto el entorno grafico
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmm
<CarlosNeyPastor> no entiendo entonces
<magu42> arranca vacio casi , openbox
<magu42> buscá openbox con Tint2
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale cambio la busuqeda 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estaba googoleando openbox
<magu42> apt-get install openbox obmenu obconf Tint2
<magu42> o tint2 , no me acuerdo
<CarlosNeyPastor> arch?
<magu42> no
<magu42> no importa en que distro lo instales
<magu42> y sino crunchbang , que es debian con openbox  jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> mjm... je je 
<magu42> lxde y xfce no están mal tampoco
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, los use instalando el desktop sobre gnome 3
<CarlosNeyPastor> para tener la idea de como eran...
<CarlosNeyPastor> estan buenos...
<CarlosNeyPastor> me gusto mas xfce
<magu42> tengo un LMDE con xfce , no me enloquece pero está bien
<magu42> y un lubuntu en un p3 , que anda muy bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, he visto lubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta atractivo 
<magu42> es simple
<magu42> y funciona 
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo use para instalar en una memoria flash 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me respondia mas rapido 
<CarlosNeyPastor> con ubuntu clasico se me colgaba
<CarlosNeyPastor> en un intel atom
<magu42> hay tantas opciones para elegir que no da para calentarse  ;-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad....
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay opciones para todos los gustos
<magu42> tambien tengo un unity en una maquina nueva y vuela , pero es incomodo
<magu42> es de mi hija realmente
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace un tiempo estoy usando Unity 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me resulto bastante comodo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> a lo primero me costo el cambio
<magu42> mucha vuelta para llegar a cualquier lugar
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero es comodo despues de semanas de terquedad de uso 
<magu42> sobre todo los que andamos revolviendo todo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si vieras mi pc
<magu42> si siempre usas lo mismo lo dejas fijo en el dash y lsto
<magu42> listo*
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo todo maniaticamente ordenado por carpetas y sub carpetas
<magu42> muuuuuuy  bien
<magu42> asi debe ser!!
<magu42> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> claso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro*
<CarlosNeyPastor> así es más facil encontrar las cosas
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo mi carpeta de sistemas operativos que tengo una interesante colección 
<magu42> jajaja tengo como 80gb de ISO´s
<magu42> en la particion de respaldo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, yo ando en los 120 mas o menos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora mas agregue un par 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si queres despues te mando un mail con la lista de los que tengo 
<magu42> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> y si te interesa te los paso
<magu42> dale
<magu42> yá se me pasó la versiontis , pero alguno bajo de vez en cuando
<onix> a todo esto...
<magu42> yo tengo guardados desde que deje de quemar cd´s , en cd´s tengo un montón todavía 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<onix> cuando van  a volver..
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42: me voy retirando que voy a mi casa 
<magu42> unetbootin , y plop para maquinas mas viejas
<CarlosNeyPastor> en un rato me conecto y seguimos (si estas)
<magu42> dale CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> nos leemos
<CarlosNeyPastor> un abrazo (por las dudas que no estes)
<onix> magu...
<onix> te consulto...
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias por la info
<magu42> :)
<magu42> onix ahora te leo , pero si no escribis mi nick completo no me suena la alarma  jeje
<onix> dale...
<onix> magu42..
<magu42> jjaja
<onix> te gusta?????????????
<onix> magu42...
<magu42> ahora no , que me cortas la musica  jajaja
<onix> te consulto magu42
<onix> je je je
<magu42> dime
<onix> cuando..
<onix> van a volver a levantar el blog..
<magu42> hasta donde se queda como está , el dia que lo levantamos , quedé en minoria 3 a 1 
<onix> te maté
<magu42> y se queda asi
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmm...
<magu42> no me gusta , pero la mayoria manda
<magu42> y yo de php no se nada
<onix> viva la democracia
<onix> por?????
<onix> cual fue la escusa???????
<magu42> no escusa ,  les pareció dejarlo asi 
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
<magu42> luche por el foro , pero no tuve suerte
<onix> eras 
<magu42> hay uno en ubuntu forum , si lo encontras  jajajaja
<onix> quijote..
<onix> contra los molinos
<magu42> cosas de pablo R 
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmm...
<magu42> un foro horrible y no tiene acceso desde el sitio de ubuntu uruguay
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......
<magu42> como no se hacerlo , me tengo que callar
<onix> me da la sensación..
<magu42> yá chillé bastante en su momento
<onix> de algo cerrado..
<onix> gueto.
<magu42> no  hay acceso a nada y no hay nada mas que links 
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmm....
<onix> solo para entendidos..
<magu42> no ni eso 
<magu42> nadie tiene acceso a hacer nada , porque no hay nada para hacer
<onix> entonces...
<magu42> ahora todo en facebú   :(
<onix> estncamiento???????
<magu42> no , minimalista  , jajaja
<onix> básico
<onix> adonde vamos señor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onix> z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z
<magu42> podes quejarte con eduardor y pabloR
<onix> ok..
<onix> voy hacer llegarla..
<onix> me vengo a quejar....
<onix> por favorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr eduardorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<magu42> el dia que bajamos el servidor estuvimos 11:30 hs laburando en lo de daniel mato , discutí todo
<magu42> sin exito 
<onix> y pablorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<onix> estas solo...
<magu42> jaja 
<magu42> no realmente , pero solo puedo sugerir
<onix> pero entonces...
<onix> el factor es????????????
<onix> económico..
<magu42> conocimiento
<onix> voluntad...
<magu42> economico nada
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
<onix> conocimiento de que???????????
<magu42> yo puedo entrar en el server , pero no sabiendo php , no hay para que
<magu42> está todo en php
<onix> peroooooooooooo...
<onix> el programador original..
<onix> quien es??????????
<magu42> el sistema es meritocratico 
<onix> meritocrático...
<magu42> no hay progamador original que valga , porque los hackers hicieron pelota de todo , y lo que no , lo borramos nosotros
<onix> me matastes??????????
<magu42> meritocratico
<magu42> el que hace , hace
<onix> aaaaaaaaaaa
<magu42> el que chilla de lejos , calla
<magu42> jajajaja
<onix> debo hacer crecer mi vocablario...
<onix> nota de tomboy..
<magu42> existe aún el consejo de ubuntu uruguay , pero es simbolico
<magu42> el que quiera laburar y labura , decide lo que hacer , simple
<onix> voy a votar por usted...
<magu42> jajaja
<onix> me convence...
<magu42> jamás me presenté y dije que no lo haría nunca en 2009 cuando nació
<magu42> no es necesario
<onix> es necesario cuando se quieren cambios..
<onix> ademas...
<magu42> no necesitamos miembros del consejo que no aparecen hace meses ni hacen nada
<magu42> de que sirven
<onix> obvio...
<onix> el que no hace nada...
<onix> como yo..
<magu42> no lo decia por vos
<onix> que se quede escuchando...
<onix> je
<onix> soy realista...
<magu42> pero hay dos del consejo pintados al oleo , por razones laborales o lo que sea
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmm...
<magu42> por eso prefiero la meritocracia
<onix> lo que pasa...
<magu42> si estás opinás , sino nada
<onix> es que se apolitizan las cosas...
<onix> me parece..
<onix> que a uno le tiene que gustar...
<onix> y una palabra...
<onix> media fea..
<onix> pero hay que militar..
<onix> en lo que gusta a uno..
<onix>  no??????????
<onix> magu42.
<magu42> muy pocos meten ,  al final somos los mismos pocos de siempre
<onix> yo prefiero opinar...
<onix> la voz lejana
<onix> y casi apagada..
<magu42> cada uno puede aportar en lo que puede y quiere , es todo voluntario
<onix> obvio...
<magu42> pero cuando me dicen "comunidad"  a veces me hierve la sangre
<onix> en lo que puede...
<kraken1> de que me perdí
<onix> me da la sensación
<onix> de que no estas conforme
<magu42> todos tenemos trabajos , familias , otros intereses , pero para remangarse la camisa hay pocos
<magu42> yo me salí de todo , durante todo el 2010
<onix> yo en mi caso...
<onix> pasé por problemas grandes..
<magu42> y despues de la ubucomla , creo que largo todo , y me quedo de espectador , esperando que alguien haga algo
<onix> los cuales eran mas primordiales..
<magu42> ubuconLA *
<onix> perooooooo...
<kraken1> alguien me puede explicar que pasó con el foro?
<magu42> kraken1⟿ no hay
<onix> estamos hablando de el foro que se perdió
<onix> hace un tiempito..
<onix> y no volvió..
<onix> se fue cantando bajito...
<kraken1> hace tiempo no ingreso a la comunidad de uruguay simplemente porque no se mueve
<magu42> pueden quejarse a Eduardo Ricobaldi y Pablo Rubianes 
<onix> sin pena ni gloria...
<onix> los lindos comentarios..
<onix> que llenaban su página..
<onix> no podrán volver..
<onix> a menos que se haga magia...
<magu42> onix⟿ podés entrar al grupo ubuntu uruguay  en facebook  
<magu42> es peor
<kraken1> jaja
<kraken1> sinceramente lo mejor sería google+
<kraken1> pero cada uno con su red social
<onix> lo importante...
<magu42> no hay moderador , una locura de trolls
<magu42> hay grupo en google +    kraken1 
<magu42> nadie le da bola a google+
<onix> es que se sigue con aplicaciones tercerizadas
<kraken1> sinceramente quien de ustedes utiliza ubuntu?
<onix> sino nos encontramos en badoo.
<onix> ja ja
<magu42> yo
<onix> yo
<kraken1> lo siento xD
<onix> yo2
<kraken1> magu42 no utilizas debian?
<magu42> si , y?
<magu42> tengo 11 SO´s en 5 maquinas
<kraken1> ok
<kraken1> no tengo tantas
<magu42> pero 
<magu42> debian +1
<kraken1> que les parece Unity?
<onix> hoooooooooooorrible
<kraken1> jajjaja
<magu42> es exelente para el usuario normal
<onix> no me gusta no me gusta no me gusta...
<kraken1> onix comparto tu forma de pensar jaja
<onix> lo uso porque estoy porfiado en encontrar su parte buena
<onix> pero no me gusta...
<onix> y uso 10.4
<onix> en el trabajo..
<kraken1> si
<magu42> va a estar bueno el dia que lo terminen , no sean impacientes
<onix> y me llevo lo mas bien..
<onix> uso en la netbook
<onix> unity
<kraken1> ahora estoy en la pc de mi viejo con ubuntu10.04
<onix> y sigo pensando que es lento y tosco..
<onix> te juro que me saca de quisio!!!!
<onix> cuando quiero cambiar de palicación...
<onix> y se empieza a mover lentamente..
<kraken1> de todas las distros que he probado, Debian y Ubuntu 10.04 de lo mejor
<onix> el acordeon
<magu42> canonical apuró el lanzamiente de unity para apurar a gonome porque hacia años que decia que iba a largar gnome shell , en resumen largaron los dos a medio hacer
<kraken1> jaja
<kraken1> sinceramente kde 4.8
<magu42> eso fué lo que paso 
<kraken1> es muy completo
<onix> pero no es práctico para nada...
<onix> no me jodas!!!!!!!
<kraken1> con kde?
<onix> no unity
<onix> con kde no probé
<onix> uy me salio un versito..
<kraken1> canonical siempre se manda una
<magu42> peor  , lanzaron unity sobre gnome 2 en 11.04 y luego lo reescribieron todo para gnome 3 en 11.10 ,o sea está más que verde
<magu42> milagro que funcione  jajaja
<kraken1> si eso es verdad
<onix> y lei que a partir de ubuntu 12.4
<onix> aumenta la iso..
<onix> y van a consejar la instalación de 64 bits..
<magu42> sep
<onix> osea...
<magu42> a 32 poca bola le van a dar
<kraken1> ni idea, en debian testing utilizaba el kernel 3.0 pae
<onix> o tenes que tener máquina potente
<onix> o moris en el intento..
<magu42> kraken1⟿ pae , tanta ram tenés?
<kraken1> no, es que la versión por default en lmde era pae
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> tengo un lmde pero no sabia eso jeje
<kraken1> lmde es interesante
<magu42> si , está bueno
<kraken1> me mude para debian stable por la velocidad
<magu42> me gustan las rolling
<kraken1> a mi también pero tengo adsl limitado 3gb
<kraken1> el testing me descargaba casi 1gb por mes
<onix> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa algun dia algun dia
<magu42> ahh  eso si
<magu42> entoces debian stable
<magu42> entonces*
<kraken1> lo de algún día no entendí demasiado, no tengo suficiente dinero para contratar adsl fijo
<onix> ??????????
<onix> cuanto pagas???
<kraken1> 100
<onix> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<kraken1> es un antiguo pack
<onix> yo tengo contrato viejo 3g
<magu42> que servicio es ese kraken1 ?
<onix> claro..
<kraken1> soy del interior pero estudio en mdeo
<onix> y no pienso cederlo..
<kraken1> las cosas no son tan fáciles como los que viven ahí
<magu42> 3g de 100$  , no habia escuchado 
<magu42> que bueno+
<onix> y quien te contó que en la capital se está mejor'???
<magu42> kraken1⟿ de donde eres?
<magu42> oriundo
<onix> yo pienso irme a san jose
<onix> me aburri de montevideo.
<kraken1> no digo que esté mejor, pero para estudiar no queda otra salida
<onix> pagas horrible!!!
<kraken1> soy de Rivera City jaja
<onix> en playa pascual estaba averiguando..
<onix> un alquiler sale 300 pesos..
<magu42> uhhhh  bien lejos!!!
<onix> aca no bajan de 7000
<kraken1> si un poco jeje
<onix> 3000 pesos
<onix> perdon.
<magu42> que estás estudiando kraken1 ?
<kraken1> Ing en computación
<magu42> +1
<magu42> salado!!!!
<kraken1> está divino para sufrir
<onix> y el pan hogares???
<onix> no llegò??
<onix> plan hogares perdon
<magu42> tenés a uno acá , Pablo Rubianes , le falta la tesis para terminar , anda en eso
<magu42> no sé si se llamaba asi o parecido
<magu42> tesis o lo que sea al final  
<kraken1> creo que he hablado con el en alguna ocasión
<magu42> anda perdido por eso justamente
<kraken1> no es fácil
<magu42> onix⟿ plan hogares es un giga de trafico  :(
<onix> si lo se.
<onix> pero pagas una vez..
<magu42> o sea un rato
<onix> no??
<magu42> si
<magu42> pero segun el log de mi router me duraria unos dias  
<kraken1> jajaja
<onix> mutilador de conexiones de internet!!!!!!!!!
<magu42> bajo como 20 al mes y no bajo nada de musica ni peliculas 
<onix> y que bajas magu???
<kraken1> *isos
<magu42> pero conectado muchas horas baja y sube mucho
<kraken1> jajajaja
<magu42> algunas isos y nada mas
<magu42> pocas hoy dia 
<kraken1> algunas 30 distros
<magu42> la radio conectada todo el dia , 15KiB por ej
<onix> y todos los torrents habidos y por haber..
<magu42> nahhh
<onix> lo malo de mi conecciòn es la velocidad..
<onix> peroooooooooooooooo
<magu42> bueno mi hija suma bastante viendo videos en youtube  jaja
<onix> tengo la ventaja que me conecto donde quiero y bajo lo que quiero
<onix> pone cable y que mire mtv..
<kraken1> noooooo
<kraken1> mtv no existe más
<onix> ????????????????
<magu42> tengo satelital 220 canales , pero igual
<onix> tan viejo estoy???
<onix> que paso con mtv???
<kraken1> ahora es rtv
<magu42> youtube es youtube
<kraken1> antes era music tv
<kraken1> ahora es reality tv
<onix> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<onix> mira???
<onix> me siento como el capitan america..
<onix> saliendo delhielo...
<onix> si me gustarà la musica che!!!
<kraken1> estamos en tiempos difíciles
<onix> ahora no hay nada para escuchar..
<onix> todo bolazo..
<kraken1> épocas gloriosas de música dejaron de existir
<onix> wachiturros..
<kraken1> jajajajaj
<magu42> hay buenas radios por internet , tienen que buscar su genero nomás
<onix> me quedo con mis mp3 de oldies..
<onix> que edad tenes kraken??
<kraken1> 20
<onix> uuuuuuuuuu.. claro.
<magu42> tendrias que estar en segundo año no?
<onix> yo con 20 tenia una 486
<magu42> mas o menos
<kraken1> estoy haciendo materias de tercero
<kraken1> jeje
<magu42> yo con 35 tenia un 286   jajaja
<magu42> que viejo !!!
<kraken1> jajajaj
<magu42> win 3.11
<onix> de 4 megas no??
<magu42> sip
<magu42> cuando la llevé a 8  , volaba!!!!
<onix> y diskete de 5 /14
<kraken1> con windows95
<kraken1> pensaba que era el rey de computación jaja
<onix> te parabas en la punta y decias...
<onix> SOY EL REY DEL MUNDO!!!!
<magu42> el 286 tenia diskettes de 3 1/2
<onix> como Leonardio Di Caprio..
<magu42> pero llegue a usar los de 5 1/4
<magu42> en un PDP 11/23   Digital
<magu42> grande como un ropero
<onix> que apmetias el diskete
<onix> y apretabas la manijita
<onix> hacia abajo
<magu42> jajaja
<onix> y empezaba a 
<onix> ppprrr prrrr prrrr
<kraken1> programaban haciendo overlays
<kraken1> jejeje
<magu42> horribles de malos , perdias info a lo loco
<kraken1> xD
<onix> sino..
<onix> el viejo y querido casetero
<magu42> desde acá puedo ver como tres cajas de esa poqueria
<magu42> en el placard
<onix> con los casettes tdk
<onix> de cromo..
<onix> en la tk 90 
<magu42> tk 90 no tuve , la primera fué un apple 2+     jjaaja
<kraken1> asi que eran de la época de minix
<onix> el teclado enano
<magu42> epaaaaaaaa
<kraken1> jajajaja
<magu42> uhh si
<magu42> jaja
<kraken1> todo en broma sin ofender a nadie
<kraken1> xD
<magu42> .)
<onix> y usabas el pegasus de cliente de correo magu??
<magu42> no me acuerdo , pero supongo que si ,  me falla la memoria entre otras cosas
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
<kraken1> jaajja
<magu42> esas cosas no
<magu42> jajajaja
<onix> dejá de fundir aluminio..
<onix> te está haciendo mal..
<kraken1> cuanto tiempo llevan utilizando GNU/linux
<magu42> no termine el horno , pero fundo a lo bestia  jajaja
<onix> por eso no tedan bola en el consejo..
<onix> ja ja ja 
<magu42> jajaja
<kraken1> jajaja
<magu42> yo como 4 o 5 años
<magu42> mmmmm
<magu42> 4 1/2
<magu42> despues de los dos años no importa si son 10  jeje
<kraken1> jjaja
<kraken1> en fin no importa si son 10!
<magu42> los primeros dos años , una delicia , todo nuevo puro aprendizaje
<magu42> ahora seguis aprendiendo claro , pero no tiene gracia
<kraken1> el tema es pasar la epoca versionitis
<magu42> por eso
<magu42> dos años
<magu42> jajaja
<onix> volvi..
<magu42> a esta altura solo instalar gentoo puede ser interesante , y depués volarlo e instalar  11.10
<kraken1> se te extraño demasiado
<onix> estve etendiendo público..
<onix> je
<kraken1> XD
<onix> yo hace 4
<onix> que uso ubuntu..
<onix> comencé a escuchar de linux..
<kraken1> arch
<onix> hace 6
<onix> cuando comenzaba a reparar pc
<kraken1> de linux a los 15 instalé mandriva
<magu42> arch está muy bien documentado
<kraken1> la wiki
<magu42> groso es instalar gentoo y que funcione 
<magu42> todo compiladito a mano
<magu42> de locos!!
<kraken1> si es algo tedioso
<magu42> pero vuela despues
<kraken1> hay que tener tiempo para eso
<magu42> sep
<kraken1> la comunidad linuxera de taringa está interesante, alguien tiene cuenta por ahí?
<onix> te cuento que ya hay 2 maáquinas con ubuntu en mi laburo..
<onix> magu
<magu42> leo taringa gnu y linux hace años pero como novato 
<magu42> onix⟿ era una , ahora dos??
<onix> si..
<magu42> vamo arriba
<onix> trajeron otra
<kraken1> ajja
<onix> buena memoria tenes
<magu42> instalada de una
<kraken1> eso es bueno
<magu42> para algunas cosas si , segun mi esposa
<magu42> jeje
<onix> ya configurada
<onix> y pronta..
<magu42> y la reaccion de los users ?
<onix> no hay users
<magu42> o sea tus compañeros de trabajo
<onix> soy el único
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> asi no vale
<onix> y bue
<onix> no es mi culpa..
<onix> yo vengo jodiendo con ubuntu..
<magu42> que ubuntu le pusieron?
<onix> desde que me regalaron el primer cd
<onix> en 5.4
<onix> si nadie le interesa
<onix> no puedo obligarlos
<onix> ahora que llegó
<onix> parece el juicio final
<magu42> dejala ahi , de apoco la van viendo
<onix> estan todos arrepentidos
<magu42> por?
<onix> claro...
<onix> cuando comencé con linux
<magu42> que es lo que no pueden hacer que antes hacian?
<onix> los jurídicos decian
<magu42> a parte de jugar , cosa que no deberian 
<onix> que nunca se iba a implementar..
<onix> te explico...
<onix> el problema..
<onix> no son los juegos..
<onix> el problema..
<onix> es la interfaz.
<magu42> jajaja  lo de menos
<onix> que les resulta sumamente deficil de entender
<magu42> no es dificil de entender , es diferente
<onix> a juristas de 7 o 8 años trabajando con windows
<onix> sencillo
<onix> ademas
<magu42> el tema de siempre
<onix> lo que se usa mas 
<magu42> vuelvo en 15´
<onix> son las herramientas ofmáticas
 * magu42 is away: 
<onix> las cuales no logran adaptarse
<kraken1> es el principal problema
<onix> dale anda al baño tranquilo magu42
<onix> a pesar que open office no tiene ciencia
<onix> y se usa como progrma instalable desde windows
<kraken1> compatibilidad entre office y openoffice
<onix> obvio
<onix> y es super facil de usar..
<onix> y adaptarse
<onix> que pensas hacer cuando te recibas'??
<kraken1> con gedit es suficiente ejje
<onix> kraken
<kraken1> tratar de conquistar el mundo
<kraken1> me resulta algo dificil
<onix> je j ej e
<kraken1> entonces me dedico a ser trabajador compulsivo
<onix> pero no imposible..
<onix> como yo
<kraken1> exactamente jaja
<onix> cuando te queres acordar
<onix> te absorvio el sistema
<kraken1> si
<onix> como matrix..
<kraken1> xD
<onix> tu cerebro freido
<onix> conectado en un sinfin de cables
<onix> siendo alimento de una máquina..
<kraken1> cambiar el país es complicado, pero podemos cambiar la mentalidad de los jovenes
<onix> que te hace pensar que estas in disneylandia
<kraken1> XD
<kraken1> con el parque rodó es suficiente
<onix> el problema
<onix> es que la tecnología
<onix> no supera al hombre
<onix> lo sumerge
<onix> y lo vuelve dependiente..
<onix> hace 9 años atras..
<onix> cuando el celular no era popular
<onix> vivias
<onix> normal..
<onix> ahora es impensable..
<onix> por no decir loco..
<onix> yo veo muchos jóvenes 
<onix> que en vez de aprovechar la tecnologia que se les dá..
<onix> andan con las xo..
<onix> escuchando mp3
<onix> a toda candela
<onix> como si no sirviera para otra cosa..
<kraken1> no le ven otra utilidad
<onix> si
<onix> no ven mas allá de lo minimalista
<onix> es como hablabamos con magu..
<kraken1> en parte la culpa lo tienen los maestros
<onix> ahora es mas facil comunicarse con otros usuarios de linux por facebook
<onix> que volver a levantar el foro que se cayò hace un tiempo..
<onix> van a lo facil..
<onix> a lo hecho 
<onix> y armado
<kraken1> me sorprendió el tema del foro
<onix> ahora todo es minimalista
<onix> sin complicarse..
<onix> tocas un botón
<onix> y te rascan la espalda
<onix> nadie complicarse con nada
<kraken1> jaja
<onix> todo configurado 
<onix> rumiado y masticado..
<onix> se perdió mucho el desafio en la informática..
<onix> el experimento...
<onix> la prueba y error
<kraken1> si
<kraken1> cloud va a ser un problema
<onix> pero es una actitud psicológica
<onix> saliendo del tema informática..
<onix> es tal el miedo a probar..
<onix> que se da hasta en las relaciones personales..
<onix> ya la gente se casa menos.
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:14:58)
<kraken1> ajjajaja
<magu42> 14:58 que lo tiro
<onix> por miedo a que no funcione y le salga mas caro un divorcio..
<magu42> dije 15
<onix> si estas hecho un rayo..
<kraken1> creo que el problema ya es financiero
<onix> llevaste hp
<magu42> tuve que ir a la parada a buscarla , no hay escusa que valga
<onix> perdon PH
<onix> ja
<kraken1> en fin,casi todo es un negocio
<onix> aaaaaaaa
<onix> viste..
<onix> un hombre que cree en la institucion del matrimonio
<onix> el amigo magu..
<magu42> sep
<kraken1> xD
<onix> a lo que voy
<onix> es que la gente en vez de superarse con la tecnologia
<onix> a veces se atara
<onix> tenemos la capacidad de saber en tiempo real lo que pasa en el otro lado del mundo..
<onix> y la gente mira como da el besito de labuenas noches on line 
<onix> la claudia fernandez..
<onix> donde terminamos por dios!!!
<kraken1> 10g de cerebro
<onix> esta buena..
<kraken1> solo eso jaja
<onix> pero hacer un programa on line en el canl 10
<onix> para esas cosas.
<onix> al final..
<onix> elegiste el nick de kraken..
<onix> por piratas en el caribe..
<onix> o por la bestia legendaria de los dioses griegos??
<kraken1> jaja eres la primer persona que se da cuenta de mi nick
<kraken1> la bestia mitologica
<onix> aaaaaaaaaaa
<onix> porque la bestia de piratas del caribes esta errada
<onix> no es un calamar gigante
<kraken1> si es cierto en piratas del caribe esta kraken, pero no es el mismo de la mitología
<magu42> una y media , mucho para mi gente :)
<magu42> nas noches
<magu42> a ambos
<kraken1> buenas noches magu42
<onix> huy
<onix> no me dio tiempo de sañudarlo..
<kraken1> creo que no vio el mío jaja
<onix> y bue..
<onix> si puso off al toque
<onix> je
<kraken1> vas a estar en el flisol?
<onix> que cliente usas de irc??
<onix> no creo..
<onix> mucho laburo..
<onix> depende..
<kraken1> pidgin
<onix> aaaaaaaaaaa
<onix> xchat
<kraken1> es la primera vez que ingreso a este canal
<onix> y usas ubuntu o debian??
<kraken1> conocí algunos por el foro que ya no existe
<onix> si..
<kraken1> ahora estoy en ubuntu
<onix> yo tambien
<kraken1> pero en mi pc tengo debian
<onix> se extraña
<onix> te gusta mas..
<onix> bueno kraken1...
<onix> te voy a dejar también.
<onix> un gusto..
<kraken1> jaja ya es tarde
<onix> si
<kraken1> un gusto onix
<onix> bastante
<onix> igualmente
<onix> que sigas progresando
<onix> y que termines bien tus estudios..
<kraken1> igualmente nos hablamos por aquí
<onix> hasta luego..
<onix> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola virusuy_
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo andas?
<virusuy_> CarlosNeyPastor: buenas
<virusuy_> todo bien ? vos ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien acá dando vueltas con unos archivos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> quizás me puedas dar una mano...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿tenes alguna idea de cómo recuperar imágenes que estén dañadas? virusuy_
<virusuy_> CarlosNeyPastor: imagenes de?
<CarlosNeyPastor> son imagenes .jpeg
<CarlosNeyPastor> que estaban en una memoria stick 
<CarlosNeyPastor> (aca arranca lo divertido)
<CarlosNeyPastor> las imágenes las sacaron de la memoria y en el momento de la copia
<CarlosNeyPastor> quedaron como archivos dañados....
<CarlosNeyPastor> dame 2 segundos y te escribo el error que me da
<CarlosNeyPastor> me da: error al interpretar el archivo gráfico JPEG (Not a JPEG file: starts with 0x00 0x00)
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿tenes alguna idea?
<virusuy_> nop
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta complicado..
<CarlosNeyPastor> trate con casi todo y nada me dio resultado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> trate desde Gimp, inkscape, krita,photorec,testdisk,comandos que encontre perdidos por la web y nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bueno, virusuy_
<CarlosNeyPastor> me voy retirando...
<virusuy_> dale che
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos hablamos
<virusuy_> un abrazo
<CarlosNeyPastor> otro para vos
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias...
<sudaka> Hola
<iMauri> Buenas
<iMauri> hay alguien? necesito una mano
<ratman> nas
<virusuy> Cyanogenmod: +1
<virusuy> Motorola Defy: +1
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<virusuy> Compre el Motorola Defy
<virusuy> lo libere hoy
<virusuy> y lo flashe con cyanogenmod
<virusuy> como trom-pa-da anda
<PabloRubianes> genial!
<PabloRubianes> cual te compras el mes que viene?
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> S2 es el proximo
<virusuy> no se cuando
<virusuy> igual con este tiro
<virusuy> porque va a soportar ICS
<virusuy> IceCream Sandwich
<virusuy> asi que por un rato puedo tirar
<PabloRubianes> ta bien
<PabloRubianes> estuviste de guardia?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> hasta el dom
<virusuy> por??
<PabloRubianes> por nada...
<PabloRubianes> bueno voy a ver si vuelvo a montevideo...
<PabloRubianes> slaudos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-22
<corvax> hola precisio informacion de como conectar la red de adinet con ubuntu . donde podria encontrar ?
<israel> hola
<israel> necesito ayuda
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> decime quizás pueda ayudarte...
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo andas? virusuy
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿todo trannquilo?
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: todo
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: pudiste solucionar lo de ayer ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> No, no pude
<CarlosNeyPastor> el tema fue que al ser sacados de la tarjeta de origen y no tenerla mas
<CarlosNeyPastor> si la tuviese usaba photorec y todo hecho 
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> estas limitado si no tenes el origen
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero al estar fuera de la memoria no hay manera de recuperar los datos perdidos
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero bueno, lo intente...
<virusuy> claro :-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy: nos hablamos después...
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy a seguir viendo si existe forma de recuperar esos datos.
<CarlosNeyPastor> si puedo te cuento...
<CarlosNeyPastor> un abrazo!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-23
<danielmato> buenas noches
<magu42> hola danielmato 
<virusuy> vamos llegando de a poco!
<danielmato> hola virusuy 
<magu42> hola virusuy 
<virusuy> danielmato: hola,
<virusuy> magu42: hol
<virusuy> a
<magu42> danielmato⟿ pedí cambiar las reuniones de flisol  para los lunes por vos , al coordinador de Montevideo , pero creo que sin exito 
<magu42> en la wiki sigue los martes
<danielmato> no hay drama
<danielmato> esta semana no estoy seguro de poder ir, pero estoy en tratativas en el laburo para cambiar el horario
<danielmato> muchas gracias magu42 
<magu42> dnd
<magu42> la proxima es el martes 28
<danielmato> genial, a esa voy sin drama, creo
<magu42> ok
<danielmato> bueno, pinto ir a descansar, recien llegue, y ya es como que tengo que arrancar de nuevo...
<danielmato> nos hablamos mañana, hay charla con los argentinos no?
<magu42> hay?
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> jejeje
<virusuy> magu42: viste el proyecto de ubuntu
<virusuy> de usar android 
<virusuy> y tener tu pc y tu smartphone todo en uno?
<magu42> estuve leyendo algo
<magu42> no me queda claro
<virusuy> es asi
<virusuy> vos tenes tu cel con android
<virusuy> comun y silvestre
<magu42> se
<virusuy> alalala, sos feliz, alalala
<virusuy> vas a tu "pc"
<virusuy> en realidad es tu monitor, teclado , mouse
<virusuy> y un dispositivo que se encastra al cel
<virusuy> y desde que lo encastras
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> un dock
<virusuy> levanta un ubuntu, el android mismo, que lo ves en la pantalla
<virusuy> entonces tenes tu ubuntu corriendo sobre android
<magu42> ahhhhh
<magu42> cacho de telefono necesitas
<magu42> pero ubuntu está sobre android o es como un doble booteo?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: viste el video de android corriendo ubuntu ?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, si lo vi
<PabloRubianes> son unos capos
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: va a estar buenoc uando los celulares vengan con mas procesamiento y ram
<virusuy> ahora su feature mas fuerte es que es tu celu
<PabloRubianes> si
<virusuy> me fui
<virusuy> abrazo
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<Ignacio> Hola!
<ubuntutero2> '
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-24
<danielmato> buenas noches
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy: ¿cómo va todo?
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: oa
<virusuy> todo bien ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, en la casa de mi novia por ir a comer algo
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿se suspendio la reunion?
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy: me voy, nos hablamos, un abrazo
<magu42> perdón debía arreglar algo  :-)
<virusuy> magu42: que andas rompiendo magu ?
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> como andas virusuy 
<virusuy> aca, cuchando musica
<magu42> boludeando con tor      :)
<virusuy> hoybien de bien
<virusuy> jaja vamo arriba
<magu42> porque hoy ?
<magu42> porque hoy , bien de bien!!
<magu42> que festejamos??   virusuy 
<virusuy> no no nada
<virusuy> iba a poner
<virusuy> hoy batalle mano a mano contra una unidad de cinta
<virusuy> un robot de cinta 
<virusuy> toda la instalacion, manejar switchs de fibra optica
<virusuy> instalacion en Unix
<magu42> uhhh  queda algo de eso allá ?
<virusuy> etc.
<virusuy> si claro
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> a pesar de lo que piensan la mayoria se usa muchisimo
<magu42> mejor que los diskettes seguro!!!
<virusuy> definitivamente
 * magu42 odia los diskettes
 * virusuy odia a los tiranosaurios
<magu42> jajajaja
 * virusuy ama a los torrents
<virusuy> por ejemplo
<magu42> lindo bicho el tiranosaurio rex 
<magu42> torrents +1
<virusuy> lindo bicho, de brazitos cortos
<magu42> pero boca y carnivora  ,enorme!!
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> es verdad
<magu42> bue
<magu42> tengo que ir a buscar a mi esposa a la parada
<magu42> esta cuidando a mi suegra que esta medio hecho pelota
<magu42> :(
<virusuy> uhh
<virusuy> :-(
<magu42> lo que nos toca , que se va a hacer
<magu42> etapas......
<magu42> nas virusuy 
<virusuy> ans magu42
<magu42> ans
<magu42> jaja
<ubuntero> hola
<ratman> holas
<ratman> m4v, 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-25
<Santiago> hola
<Santiago> alguien x aca?
<Santiago> quiero instalar ubuntu en una netbook toshiba nb505, sin borrar el win por ahora para probar. Si alguien me da una mano agradezco, no hay demasiado apuro. aeliat77@hotmail.com
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-26
<MiguelAnSo> Buenas tardes!
<MiguelAnSo> hay alguien!?
<Ignacio> Hola!
<dbertua> join #ubuntu-es
<dbertua> hay alguien?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-18
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor> andas por ahi?
<CarlosNeyPastor> disculpen todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola a todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> SergioMeneses, todo tranquilo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> pudiste instalar Oracle?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, si claro :)
<SergioMeneses> usando centos
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> menos trabajo
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> igual por debajo tienen el mismo bash
<SergioMeneses> xD
<EduardoR> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<EduardoR> estuve bien perdido
<CarlosNeyPastor> se noto
<CarlosNeyPastor> andas bien?
<EduardoR> toda la semana Off-line, medio de sorpresa 
<EduardoR> recién me conecto, tengo miles de mails atrasados
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> me paso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me fui de vacaciones a mercedes y a bs as, volvi el miercoles pasado y hoy me estoy poniendo al dia con los mails
<EduardoR> me deben haber p..eado mal :/
<EduardoR> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> te jodo para avisarte que hoy a eso de las 22 hay hangout
<EduardoR> bueno, intento
<EduardoR> el piriapolis y luego Punta del este
<EduardoR> llegué hoy 
<EduardoR> me dijeron que hicieronun evento ?
<EduardoR> debe ser un error, o lo confundieron con el dia del usuario.
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> se hizo el 9
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo no pude conectarme 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estaba en el BQB y caminando por BS AS con la balija
<EduardoR> entendido, yo estaba embarcando a piriápolis
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> quiero fotos
<EduardoR> de ubuconla?
<CarlosNeyPastor> nada uqe sepa
<CarlosNeyPastor> estamos en la misma
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ratman esta quemado porque no hacemos nada 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y las reunines de lo s lunes las cancelamos
<EduardoR> estoy leyendo...
<EduardoR> y tiene un poco razón, por eso yo me quejo  que no todo son reuniones
<CarlosNeyPastor> el tema es que no son todo reuniones
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero fuera de las reuniones no hacemos nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> somos humo
<PabloRubianes> virusuy: estoy en irssi
<PabloRubianes> esto es ser macho
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, o0
<PabloRubianes> todo bien SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> irssi es como testosterona o algo asi?
<PabloRubianes> mas o menos :P
<PabloRubianes> por ahora voy bien tengo que ver como veo la lista de contactos
<SergioMeneses> lol
<virusuy> jajajaj
 * SergioMeneses tiene miedo de buscar irssi en internet
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: esta en facebook la foto de la taza y la remera
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: es lo mas pro que hay el irssi
<virusuy> seguido del weechat-ncurses
<PabloRubianes> bueno volvi
<PabloRubianes> xchat nomas
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, es inusable
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> neh estos hipsters del sur
<virusuy> jajajaj
<virusuy> que no lo sepan usar es otra cosa
<virusuy> :-p
<SergioMeneses> xchat es lo mejor jejeje
<SergioMeneses> oe virusuy sabias que PabloRubianes ya es padre!
<SergioMeneses> hoy vi las fotos
<virusuy> si si
<virusuy> sabai
<SergioMeneses> ese fb es puro gossip
<virusuy> sucumbio ante la presion femenina de la casa
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> como todo buen hombre
<virusuy> DOMINADO
<virusuy> ahora falta que empiece a usar windows nomas
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> no no primero q se deje pegar
<PabloRubianes> son vivos los 2
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, just kidding 
<PabloRubianes> arrugas colobiano :P
<virusuy> https://xkcd.com/307/
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy yo no me hago cargo ni de las matas de mi casa, fijo las dejo secar
<virusuy> no tengo idea que son matas
<virusuy> pero ta
<PabloRubianes> jajajjaja
<PabloRubianes> yo tampoco
<virusuy> habla claro colombiano !
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, PabloRubianes matas = plantas = arboles = flora = bosques
<virusuy> ahh
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
<PabloRubianes> aca el unico matas es el matas a alguien
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> o0
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> del verbo matar
<virusuy> yo mato
<virusuy> tu matas
<virusuy> el mata
<SergioMeneses> pero yo no emplee como un verbo
<SergioMeneses> comenzando por el articulo *las
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, http://www.htc.com/latam/
<virusuy> ??/
<PabloRubianes> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> medio raro que tengan el mismo contador con la misma hora no?
<virusuy> xD
<virusuy> jajajajajajaja
<virusuy> que grande pablo
<virusuy> ubuntu tablet powered by htc
<SergioMeneses> yo quiero mi cellphone
<SergioMeneses> lo acepto de cumpleaños ( 17 de mayo)
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> anda a arreglar las plantas sergio
<SergioMeneses> neh
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, a ver si ya puso la marrana!
 * SergioMeneses señala al rincon junto a virusuy 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-20
<ubuntero> hola Ricobaldi
<ubuntero> donde estan los iso?
<EduardoR> e?
<EduardoR> ya busco
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<EduardoR> Abajo donde dice descargas
<ubuntero> -mmm no me deja jiji
<ubuntero> ya lo estoy bajando por otro lado abrazo
<EduardoR> iok
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-21
<Naudy> Buenas noches a todos los presente
<Naudy> saludos
<Naudy> o/
<BartOc3> buenas noches o/ a todos
<PabloRubianes> hola como andas Naudy BartOc3 
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<Naudy> todo tranqui PabloRubianes , BartOc3 
<BartOc3> Hola PabloRubianes Naudy Saludos muy bien !1
<Naudy> Excelente ... esa la actitud
<BartOc3> aqui ando preparando una presentacion para  la otra semana sobre Sl en la Educacion..:P
<PabloRubianes> son los dos de uruguay?
<BartOc3> PabloRubianes LocoUbuntuColombia 
<BartOc3> y Naudy de Venezuela
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> vienen por la reunion de ubuconla?
<BartOc3> Si PabloRubianes ... t
<PabloRubianes> genial es bueno tener gente de otros lados
<PabloRubianes> \o/
<BartOc3> o/
<BartOc3> PabloRubianes --> acuerda que hablamos hace un tiempo por la radio de UbuntuVE
<PabloRubianes> Naudy, cesar esta conectado?
<PabloRubianes> BartOc3, si?
<PabloRubianes> el podcast?
<BartOc3> Si PabloRubianes ... cuando se puede realizar para hablar con los amigos de Uve
<PabloRubianes> BartOc3, es en vivo o lo graban antes?
<PabloRubianes> no tengo problema
<BartOc3> Es en Vivo amigo PabloRubianes ..
<PabloRubianes> dia?
<PabloRubianes> si es un dia estilo esta hora puedo
<BartOc3> cuadremos con el amigo de Uve ahora se conecte tiene algun correo..para comunicarnos..
<PabloRubianes> ya te lo pase por interno
<BartOc3> PabloRubianes -_> a q hora es la reunion ?
<PabloRubianes> en 5 minutos
<PabloRubianes> :S
<BartOc3> uy no ha llegado casi nadie...:S
<Naudy> regrese
<Naudy> estaba realizando otros cosas
<Naudy> hay esperar un poco a ver
<PabloRubianes> si esperamos un poco
<PabloRubianes> sino los pongo al corriente de la situacion actual
<BartOc3> Excelente para estar al tanto 
<BartOc3> PabloRubianes --> cual es el hastag en Tw de UbuConLA?
<PabloRubianes> @ubuconla
<cyberthrone>  buenas noches!
<cyberthrone> saludos desde venezuela!
<BartOc3> Buenas noches cyberthrone
<Naudy> saludos cyberthrone 
<Naudy> BartOc3,  y Liza?
<Naudy> lol
<BartOc3> Naudy en la escuela ..xD
<Naudy> lol
<PabloRubianes> hola cyberthrone 
<Naudy> q le paso al cyberthrone
<Naudy> de evaporo
<PabloRubianes> buenas unimix te estabamos esperando
<Naudy> jajajaja
<unimix> Jelous everybody
<Naudy> saludos unimix 
<unimix> o/
<PabloRubianes> hoy tenemos gente de colombia y venezuela
<unimix> bien !! Bienvenidos !! Que alegria !!
<cyberthrone> :d naudy donde andas metido que mas nunca te eh visto!
<cyberthrone> bart! que tal como estas!
<Naudy> cyberthrone,  en cuba
<cyberthrone> :O
<cyberthrone> cuba o cua? lol
<Naudy> cyberthrone, cuba la isla... no la Calle cuba lol
<cyberthrone> ajajaajajajajaja
<PabloRubianes> unimix, decis de arrancar o aguantamos 5 mas?
<BartOc3> Naudy esta muy trolls ..xD
<Naudy> no BartOc3 es verdad por a veces la gente confunde cosas con las calles
<Naudy> el otro dia le dije a un men mira en Calle Buenos aires
<unimix> creo que estamos para empezar y los que vayan llegando despues que completen leyendo el log
<PabloRubianes> bueno 
<PabloRubianes> -------------------------------------------------------
<PabloRubianes> Arranca la reunion
<unimix> comencemos asi respetamos a los que estuvieron a tiempo
<PabloRubianes> UbuConLA
<unimix> edicion 2013 sede Montevideo Uruguay
<PabloRubianes> teniamos una lista de temas para hoy
<PabloRubianes> -Sponsors (que ofrecer)
<PabloRubianes> -Lugar (estado del pedido)
<PabloRubianes> -Difusión
<PabloRubianes> -ideas extra
<PabloRubianes> quieren arrancar por el tema 1 o damos un status?
<unimix> Sponsors ... hoy estuve conversando con Miguel Blanco, alguien que estuvo el sabado en la edicion del año pasado
<unimix> en la U Austral y lo tente para que presentara una charla. Estuvimos conversando un buen rato, es del palo del SL y de Ubuntu, y le gusto la idea
<PabloRubianes> bien
<unimix> el tema es que el es militar y conoce muchos colegas de Uruguay, vinculados no solo por la actividad sino por el tema de geolocalizacion digitalizada
<unimix> conocido como GIS
<PabloRubianes> ni idea de eso
<PabloRubianes> la idea era discutir como ir frente a alquien a pedir que sea sponsor
<unimix> Miguel es una persona muy bien vista en los ambitos militares de varios paises de LA, Uruguay entre ellos
<PabloRubianes> si vamos a tener una carta o algo
<unimix> y si se promociona que el estara dando una charla es altamente probable que sus colegas de Uruguay envien gente a escucharlo
<unimix> Ademas me comento que en Uruguay hay un proyecto con GIS que se ha incluido para la educacion y se integro con el Ceibal
<ratman> pues esta bueno 
<unimix> asi que me parece que el asunto ciera por varios lados
<PabloRubianes> si
 * SergioMeneses se disculpa por la tardanza y toma asiento
<PabloRubianes> hoy llegaron las propuestas de las charlas de MEC
<PabloRubianes> no pasa nada SergioMeneses 
<unimix> quede con el que me pase letra para cursar una invitacion formal para el Ejercito Argentino y que me consiga nombres y divisiones en Uruguay para cursar invitaciones promocionando su charla
<PabloRubianes> bien de bien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si BartOc3 y yo podemos ir les ayudo con una charla/taller asi bien bueno de testing en ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si vienen mas vale que van a hablar
<unimix> ademas me quede pensando si la intendencia o gobierno municipal de Montevideo no nos apoya con alguna mencioncomo "declarada de interes municipal" o algo asi
<BartOc3> Si Señor @PabloRubianes
<unimix> porque creo que dinero no nos van a dar, o si ?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, eso lo esta manejando ratman con eduardor
<PabloRubianes> ya hicimos una lista de pedidos de interes
<unimix> ok, perfecto entonces
<PabloRubianes> resumido
<PabloRubianes> presidencia, ministerio de educacion y cultura, Universidad de la republica y alguno mas
<PabloRubianes> intendencia de montevideo tambien
<PabloRubianes> La intendenta de montevideo seria lo que es macri o Scioli
 * SergioMeneses tiene una consulta
<PabloRubianes> unimix, el tema de quien da dinero es complicado
<PabloRubianes> por ahora estamos consiguiendo el local gratis
<PabloRubianes> y conexion web
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, dale
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, nosotros tenemos un proyecto de ubucon en LP ? lo digo con el fin de mantener desde alli el sitio web y demas?
<SergioMeneses> me excuso si ya hablaron de eso...
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si
<PabloRubianes> el sitio esta en un proyecto
<PabloRubianes> que maneja el grupo de LP y yo
<PabloRubianes> el sitio nuevo va a estar online entre manana y pasado
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, podrias compartirlo?
<PabloRubianes> y ahi lo subo a LP
<SergioMeneses> me gustaria unirme
<SergioMeneses> y BartOc3 tambien
<unimix> disculpen pero no seria mejor si nos atenemos a la agenda de temas y dejamos los demas para el final ?
 * SergioMeneses pensando en el 2014
<BartOc3> +1 
<SergioMeneses> unimix, sabio!
<SergioMeneses> dale si 
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> ok, gracias
<PabloRubianes> bueno con el tema de sponsors
<PabloRubianes> ofreceremos 
<PabloRubianes> estar en la web 
<PabloRubianes> folleteria
<PabloRubianes> y stand si vienen
<PabloRubianes> no creo que mas nada
<PabloRubianes> no?
<unimix> lo que nos esta faltando es conseguir patrocinadores que nos banquen economicamente, sino vamos a tener que aportar grupalmente
<BartOc3> Pido la palabra...
<PabloRubianes> si, lo que hay que tener es una propuesta
<unimix> Pablo, agrega que vana figurar en todas las acciones promocionales que se realicen en redes sociales, papeleria, publicaciones en notas de medios especializados (habia uno alla que se menciono como posible) ,etc
<PabloRubianes> y hay que armar un crowdfound tambien
<unimix> sep
<unimix> BartOc3, adelante
<BartOc3> Bueno en enero en Cartagena,Colombia realizamos un drupalCamp y la forma de conseguir patrocinio fue de esta forma: (http://cartagena2013.drupalcolombia.org/patrocinio-empresarial.html) depronto puede servir como ayuda para el evento..
<BartOc3> Se tenia patrocinador Empresarial y Personal.. q cualquiera persona quiera dar donacion..
<Naudy> regrese nuevamente
<PabloRubianes> la idea es que solo haya un nivel
<PabloRubianes> y podriamos armar algo como el a;o pasado que gente colaboro
<PabloRubianes> en el crowdfound
<unimix> Nuestra idea de patrocinio es no solo recaudar para hacer frente a los gastos, sino tambien que el patrocinador pued aparticipar de una u otra forma, que se sume a la movida
<unimix> por esa la discusion que tuvimos sobre el patrocinador personal. SI alguien consigue que le otorguen fondos en forma personal, esta muy bien, pero como hacemos con lo otro ?
<unimix> y creo que quedo claro que si alguien asisten fondeado por MS no podemos darle cabida desde el punto de vista de exposicion de logo, marca, etc
<BartOc3> unimix --> si alguna persona natural quiere hacer una donacion al evento, que puede recibir esa persona a cambio ?
<unimix> es decir, si patrocina las jornadas entonces NO patrocina a alguien en particular
<unimix> y vicecersa
<PabloRubianes> BartOc3, eso se hizo en el evento 2012 y fue algo simbolico
<unimix> si dentro de lo que menciono PabloRubianes hace un rato hay algo que le puede interesar, entonces vamos bien. No se me ocurre que otras cosas podrian llegar a ser de interes para el caso
<PabloRubianes> no obtuvieron nada
<PabloRubianes> digo si una persona a titulo personal quiere donar algo
<PabloRubianes> aparte de las gracias no le dimos nada
<unimix> el crowfounding tenia merchandising como retribucion a los aportes
<PabloRubianes> (no me dieron nada shhhhhh)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero que se puede dar?
<PabloRubianes> podria ser, pero ponele
<ProfMatiaas> buenas noches, vengo a colaborar en lo que pueda, disculpas no haber estado en las anteriores.
<SergioMeneses> pregunta para todos
<PabloRubianes> una persona pone plata
<PabloRubianes> y le damos algo
<BartOc3> Porque la gente se animaria a dar patrocinio personal si reciben por lo menos una gorra a cambio eso nos hemos dado cuenta en los eventos en caso de mi zona aca en colombia..
<PabloRubianes> quisas hacer la remera y mandarla sale mas caro que la plata que puso
<SergioMeneses> BartOc3, ++ y se puede adjuntar las "memorias" del evento o algo asi 
<PabloRubianes> si hay que ver costos
<BartOc3> CD , Sticker...
<unimix> de hecho, la logistica para hacer llegar una remera a la provincia de Cordoba, Argentina, es lo mismo que cueta hacer la remera
<unimix> asi que la persona deberia aportar dos o mas veces ese valor
<BartOc3> como contribucion..
<unimix> seria cuestion de armar una escala de aportes y compensaciones adecuados para darlos a conocer y aprovechar los casos como los que comenta BartOc3 
<BartOc3> asi es unimix algo asi miren.
<PabloRubianes> el problema es que por ejemplo
<unimix> la idea no es mala en absoluto y es como el crowfounding pero sin Internet :)
<PabloRubianes> no es lo mismo mandar algo a cordoba que a buenos aires o una provincia de colombia
<Naudy> o mandar algo a mexico
<PabloRubianes> por eso
<PabloRubianes> la escala es imposible de realizar
<BartOc3> @PabloRubianes pero que se haga la salvedad que se entrega en el evento..
<BartOc3> o la persona cubra los gastos de envio..
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> y que esa persona lo reenvia
<BartOc3> algo asi. como retribucion a  la donacion: Tú nombre y nickname se destacará en el sitio web www.drupalcolombia.org -  Se te proporcionará una insignia para publicar en tu sitio Web.
<PabloRubianes> tendriamos que ver todos los costos antes
<unimix> sobre todo los de fletes
<Naudy> asi como cuando compra algo en shop.canonical.com q pagar el envio 
<Naudy> algo asi
<PabloRubianes> eso de que aparescas en el sitio no es malo
<PabloRubianes> no nos sale nada
<BartOc3> Naudy +1
<SergioMeneses> algo como aparecen lso patrocinadores en el sitio de la uds
<unimix> PabloRubianes, anda reservando una seccion para mencionar personas fisicas como patrocinadores
 * SergioMeneses uds is coming!
<PabloRubianes> unimix, eso se va a tener que armar una pagina aparte
<PabloRubianes> pero no es problematico
<unimix> ok, solo ir previendola
<PabloRubianes> tengo un template para armar paginas nuevas en 2 min
<PabloRubianes> todo pensado, despues del 2012 no me agarran mas en orsai
<unimix> Faa !! excelente PabloRubianes  !!
<PabloRubianes> si en el bar
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> :)
<PabloRubianes> bueno pasamos al tema 2 entonces?
<unimix> yes
<BartOc3> ok
<Naudy> ok
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> lugar, ya hicimos el pedido formal y todavia no contestaros
<PabloRubianes> el lugar es una universidad y hasta mediados de febrero en uruguay no encontas a nadie
<PabloRubianes> esperamos que esta semana se confirme esto
<PabloRubianes> de palabra esta el ok pero queremos el papel
<unimix> cuando comeinza la actividad anual en la Uni ? Estamos a 20 de Febrero asi que pasamos mediados de mes :)
<PabloRubianes> en marzo las clases
<unimix> ok, falta poquito
<BartOc3> o/ pregunto ?
<PabloRubianes> pero los de administracion se reintegraron esta semana
<PabloRubianes> BartOc3, 
<unimix> si ya esperamos hasta qui, 10 dias mas no hacen diferencia
<PabloRubianes> no 
<BartOc3> Hay plan B por si acaso ?
<PabloRubianes> BartOc3, si
<unimix> el museo ?
<PabloRubianes> pero tenemos gente adentro de la universidad
<PabloRubianes> va a ser ahi
<PabloRubianes> sino esta el museo
<PabloRubianes> tambien eduardo estuvo averiguando por hoteles
<PabloRubianes> y todo varia mucho en cuanta gente venga
<PabloRubianes> por los descuentos
<unimix> desde ARG estamos llegando a las 10 personas que me han expresado intencion de viajar
<PabloRubianes> por eso cuanto antes confirmen mejor para negociar precio
<PabloRubianes> unimix, estamos manejando 2 hoteles 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero en cuanto a los hostales, en promedio cuanto?
<PabloRubianes> de precio?
<BartOc3> @PabloRubianes es muy bueno eso debe haber una sección en la web dedicada a esa parte..
<PabloRubianes> ratman, te dijeron algo de precio?
<PabloRubianes> BartOc3, despues de que se confirme el arreglo el hotel pasa a ser sponsor
<PabloRubianes> es parte del arreglo
<ratman> nop 
<unimix> por lo menos el precio de lista
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si
<PabloRubianes> unimix, la consigo para la semana que viene
<PabloRubianes> anotado
<SergioMeneses> ok ok ratman ya respondio
<unimix> dale, asi nos vamos acomodando de este lado
<BartOc3> Tienen un estimado mas o menos ?
<Naudy> chicos tambien se puede tomar como referencias los hoteles hostales de  --) http://www.visiting.net
<PabloRubianes> y estamos viendo que locales de comida hay para armar algo como tenian en puerto madero
<PabloRubianes> Naudy, pero estamos consiguendo descuentos
<unimix> yo quiero algo com oel Orsai Bar :)
<PabloRubianes> no es el precio que sale ahi
<Naudy> excelente PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> unimix, eso es para la noche y se esta viendo tambien
<unimix> recuerden que el año pasado terminamos comprando sandwiches porque veniamos apretados con el tiempo
<unimix> salir a almorzar demanda no menos de 2 Hrs entre que la gente sale y vuelven todos
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> con suerte empezas a comer a los 15 minutos de que te atendieron, etc., etc.
<unimix> asi que hay que andar con pies de plomo con el almuerzo
<SergioMeneses> unimix, tiene razon
<PabloRubianes> unimix, la idea que ellos sepan que vamos
<unimix> por lo menos la parte que nos toca
<SergioMeneses> pero la universidad no vende almuerzos en el campus?
<PabloRubianes> asi no perdemos mucho tiempos
<SergioMeneses> es lo mas cercano y bueno
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, las universidades aca no tienen campis
<PabloRubianes> campus
<PabloRubianes> sin un edificio solo
<PabloRubianes> en medio de la cuidad
<PabloRubianes> asi que les consigo la lista de precios para el miercoles
<PabloRubianes> tema 3
<unimix> creo que el tema break del mediodia hay que elaborarlo algo mas pera evitar demoras
<PabloRubianes> grupo de difusion
<SergioMeneses> :O
 * SergioMeneses disculpen un poco mi tardanza muchas cosas por hacer
<PabloRubianes> bueno el grupo de difusion se tiene que encargar de mover el evento por la web
<unimix> bueno, como ven este sigue siendo un punto debil aun
<PabloRubianes> armar material 
<PabloRubianes> y eso
<PabloRubianes> esto es una buena tarea para hacer a distancia
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, publicar en el planet de ubuntu
<BartOc3> @PabloRubianes unimix yo puedo ayudar en la difusion por rede sociales...
<PabloRubianes> no solo en espa;ol
<PabloRubianes> que se sepa
<Naudy> exite algun manterial preparado para publicar en varias parte 
<PabloRubianes> todavia no
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, claro de una!
<SergioMeneses> en ambos idiomas
<PabloRubianes> por ahora las redes sociales dan noticias
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, pero constantemente
<PabloRubianes> aunque pongamos basicamente lo mismo 
<PabloRubianes> tendria que haber un post en el planet cada vez que lo abris
 * SergioMeneses va a proponer algo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, :O
<Naudy> PabloRubianes,  yo puedo ayudar a difundir redes sociales y en listas de correos, cuando se tenga la info lista
<SergioMeneses> miren hagamos algo simple
<BartOc3> Naudy +1 me uno ..
<SergioMeneses> publiquemos tambien los logs de las reuniones... algo asi como hace el kernel team
<SergioMeneses> asi sea solo: aqui estan los logs
<unimix> ok, empecemos a generar contenidos para dufindir, material, y lo vamos facilitando via la lista en LP
<SergioMeneses> pero que se vea que nos movemos
<unimix> o U1
<ProfMatiaas> si, cuanto antes este la info para publicidad, grafica, etc... ayudo a publicitar
<PabloRubianes> estan todos en el grupo de LP?
<PabloRubianes> asi en la lista vamos moviendo esto
<unimix> un tema sobre la difusion: Con PabloRubianes tenemos el primer intento de entrevista "á lá UDS" pero escrita, no video, para publicar en el website, planet, etc
<unimix> tenemos que hacer mas entrevistas para dar a conocer la gente involucrada, mostrar caras e historias y hacer que la gente se interese
<BartOc3> unimix y los blogs... de los miembros q es importantes..
<unimix> y que la movida de UbuConLA vaya logrando su propia entidad en la comunidad Ubuntu internacional
<unimix> sisi BartOc3 , eso tambien
<PabloRubianes> por eso el punto mas importante es dar a conocer
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, rota el team de launchpad
<PabloRubianes> no esperen a que el material les llegue pueden generar algo ustedes
<PabloRubianes> en sus blogs y redes sociales
<unimix> podemos intentar una nota en FullCircle sobre UbuConLA
<PabloRubianes> tambien compartir lo que salga en las paginas de ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, como?
<PabloRubianes> https://launchpad.net/~ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> estamos usando la lista de ese grupo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, OK
<PabloRubianes> y este es el proyecto
<PabloRubianes> https://launchpad.net/ubuconla-web
<PabloRubianes> igual me parece que SergioMeneses y BartOc3 pueden dar una mejor mano difundiendo que en el la web
<PabloRubianes> ya que el sitio esta terminado
<PabloRubianes> ya
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, perfecto
<BartOc3> PabloRubianes cuenta con migo y supongo q son SergioMeneses tambien..
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero vincula la comunidad al proyecto
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/~ubuconla esta sin el proyecto
<SergioMeneses> o donde nos unimos?
<PabloRubianes> el problema de eso
<PabloRubianes> es que por un tema de permisos
<PabloRubianes> pero despues lo arreglo
<PabloRubianes> el proyecto cualquiera lo puede bajar
<PabloRubianes> pero no subir cosas
<PabloRubianes> por seguridad
<PabloRubianes> pero lo podemos discutir luego
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, igual tu apruebas los merge no?
<SergioMeneses> si si dale
<SergioMeneses> sigamos
<PabloRubianes> si los merges los apruebo yo
<PabloRubianes> tambien puede subir bugs
<PabloRubianes> :)
<unimix> intentar una nota de difusion en FullCIrcle les parece bien ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> en cualquier lado sirve
<SergioMeneses> unimix, eso seria super bueno
<PabloRubianes> en fullcircle o en la panaderia de la esquina
<BartOc3> ´+1 unimix
<PabloRubianes> por eso les digo cualquier lugar sirve para difundir
<PabloRubianes> queremos hacer transmision en vivo de por lo menos un hilo de charlas asi que si no vienen a montevideo pueden participar
<unimix> ok, me pongo en contacto haciendo la propuesta y si me dan el Ok les mando algo para que publiquen
<unimix> estara en Ingles, pero para lo que buscamos sirve
<PabloRubianes> si en el planet tambien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, creo q en la universidad eso es facil de conseguir
<SergioMeneses> no?
<PabloRubianes> supuestamente si
<unimix> PabloRubianes, tenemos que conseguir un server fuera de la uni para que le peguen a ese y no al de la uni
<unimix> salvo que me digas que la uni tiene libre una trama E1 o similar
<PabloRubianes> yo pensaba en google on air
<PabloRubianes> y salimos por youtube
<unimix> ok, podria ser
<unimix> buena esa
<BartOc3> +1 PabloRubianes me parece perfecto..
<unimix> programemos pruebas con tiempo para evitar sorpresas como las que tuvimos en el 2010 en la Universidad de Palermo
<PabloRubianes> y embebemos al home del sitio el youtube ese y listo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, claro
<SergioMeneses> y queda grabado en el canal
<PabloRubianes> si eso es bueno tambien
<PabloRubianes> ya queda "subido a youtube"
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> queda como historico
<SergioMeneses> para futuras
<unimix> siguiendo con el tema difusion, le vamos a pedir a Mark otro video o usamos el mismo ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> otro
<PabloRubianes> y le voy a pedir a jono
<unimix> quien hace el pido, beuno ?
<SergioMeneses> el de jono es facil
<SergioMeneses> el de mark si es algo mas demorado
 * SergioMeneses puede tomar la palabra por 2 minutos mas?
<SergioMeneses> bueno eso es un si
<unimix> si no tiene que ver con el proyecto de LP, si
<SergioMeneses> unimix, ¬¬
<Naudy> lol
<SergioMeneses> muchachos quiero presentarles a chilicuil un miembro de ubuntu-mx que tambien quiere estar en el proyecto! otro team que se une a la causa
 * SergioMeneses aplaude y señala a chilicuil 
<unimix> Bienvenido chilicuil !!
<PabloRubianes> hola chilicuil 
<Naudy> saludo chilicuil 
<EuzkoArima> que bueno
<chilicuil> hola a todos =)!, buenas noches, madrugadas por alla
<unimix> esto se esta poniendo cada vez mejor :)
<PabloRubianes> si esperemos que se mantenga
<PabloRubianes> jejejjee
<SergioMeneses> unimix, esa es la idea
<unimix> ojala MX sea note como sede tambien !!
<BartOc3> bienvenido chilicuil
<chilicuil> claro que si unimix
<unimix> que tema queda por trata PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> alguna idea extra
<PabloRubianes> o sino que piensen para la semana que viene
<PabloRubianes> y volvemos a #ubuntu-ar
<chilicuil> bueno, acabo de llegar, pero no por eso dejare ir la oportunidad de hablar, no se si ya se ha comentado, pero me gustaria recalcar la posibilidad de contactar a ubuntu-br para la ubunconla, es una parte importante de america del sur
<unimix> al respecto quiero enfatizar que lo que suceda entre cada reunion es igual o mas importante que lo que suceda aqui
<PabloRubianes> chilicuil, ya les hablamos 
<chilicuil> PabloRubianes: cool
<PabloRubianes> y es probable que alguno venga
<unimix> y la lista de mails en LP es nuestro medio de comunicacion eventual
<BartOc3> Sera que se pueden realizar videos de los conferencistan que han confirmado ?? para publicidad..
<PabloRubianes> por un tema de idioma no se que tanto pueden ayudar a la org pero estan
<PabloRubianes> BartOc3, necesitamos que terminen de confirmar
<PabloRubianes> por ahora solo hay 2
<PabloRubianes> confirmados
<unimix> chilicuil, ojala estuvieran todos los LoCos de LA involucrados, todos
<unimix> es nuestra vision
<PabloRubianes> esto es lo primero que hay que publicitar mucho
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA/LlamadoCharlas2013
<BartOc3> Que vallan enviando videos de invitacion a la comunidad..
<SergioMeneses> y porque no hacemos un videos invitando?
<PabloRubianes> eso es bueno que cada loco haga un video
<SergioMeneses> algo asi como el del global jam
<SergioMeneses> o algo asi
<unimix> aclarando que las charlas deben ser presenciales, cierto PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> el wiki lo dice
<chilicuil> unimix: eso seria super genial, existe una lista todo en la que se pueda apoyar?, con gusto les hago eco en las listas, foros, y cuenta de twitter mexicanas
<SergioMeneses> yo diria algo como: que se realizara en .... los dias ... los esperamos
<SergioMeneses> algo asi
<SergioMeneses> nada de presencial
<PabloRubianes> "El autor de cada una de las conferencias que sean seleccionadas deberán participar presencialmente como oradores en el evento."
<SergioMeneses> por si podemos usar el onair
<PabloRubianes> chilicuil, https://launchpad.net/~ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> estamos usando esa lista
<unimix> suscribite ya ! :)
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, las charlas son presenciales
<PabloRubianes> on air es para la gente que no pueda venir a montevideo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si claro... pero dar solo la invitacion
<SergioMeneses> por eso
<PabloRubianes> esa es la invitacion a oradores
<SergioMeneses> o como que no me di a entender, bueno dejemos asi
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> ok
<PabloRubianes> si puede publicitar el llamado a charlas seria genial
<BartOc3> @PabloRubianes --> seria bueno que cada loco en su sitio publicara una noticia sobre el llamado a charlas
<PabloRubianes> BartOc3, si
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> btw hace rato uco no publica noticias
<PabloRubianes> ahi tenes una para salir de la pachorra
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> y las ideas que tengan ponganlas en la lista
<PabloRubianes> asi movemos el asunto en la semana
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<BartOc3> Otra cosa que seria bueno... 
<unimix> permitenme aclarar algo: UbuConLA es de la comunidad de LoCos latinoamericanos. No es ni de ARG ni UY, asi que pueden apropiarse del proyecto siempre que se mantengan los lineamientos originales, el espiritu que le dio origen
<PabloRubianes> y vayan pensando en cada loco grabando una invitacion para ubuconla
<unimix> y eso figura en al website de la UbuConLA
<unimix> cada LoCo deberia entender que esto es parte de su actividad, trascendiendo lo local
<BartOc3> Idea: Que por la Lista se pasaran los link de las noticias de ubuConLa para asi poder replicar por todos los medios..
<unimix> excelente idea !!
<PabloRubianes> BartOc3, si 
<SergioMeneses> unimix, por supuesto!
<unimix> los medios de comunicacion que estamos usando con imagen y nombre de UbuConLA son G+, Twitter y la lista de e-mail para cuestione sorganizativas
<BartOc3> +1 unimix
<PabloRubianes> chilicuil, ya te aprobe
<PabloRubianes> unimix, y fb
<chilicuil> PabloRubianes: perfecto, espero seguir la conversacion mas de cerca por ahi
<PabloRubianes> genial chilicuil 
<unimix> lo comento para que suscriban a la lista y sigan a las cuentas de las redes sociales para repetir y/o difundir
<BartOc3> Fb hace falta..
<PabloRubianes> BartOc3, 
<SergioMeneses> BartOc3, creelo
<PabloRubianes> https://www.facebook.com/UbuConla
<PabloRubianes> ya esta
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ++
<BartOc3> PabloRubianes +1
<SergioMeneses> puros pibes! https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/248864_245475618915128_1892655046_n.jpg
<BartOc3> +1 SergioMeneses
<unimix> las pibas no salieron en las fotos porque no llegamos a un acuerdo de precios :)
<Naudy> lol
<BartOc3> lol
<Naudy> yo llevo unas cuantas desde caracas
<SergioMeneses> unimix, wtf
<Naudy> lol
<unimix> si las quieren ver, vengan a Montevideo !! :D
<Naudy> +1
<unimix> Naudy, anotado el compromiso :)
<SergioMeneses> bueno que mas hay en la agenda?
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si
<PabloRubianes> anotarse que el proximo miercoles
<Naudy> chicas al pensado en lo pasaje de buenos aires para montevideo si en grupo algun descuento por buque bus o algo 
<PabloRubianes> la reunion es en #ubuntu-ar
<SergioMeneses> y en 15 nos vamos a #ubuntu-mx con chilicuil como host
<Naudy> ahora si en serio...
<BartOc3> PabloRubianes el correo de recorderis es bueno realizarlo y replicar a las listas de los teams
<unimix> a las 22 ART / 23 UYT y para el resto de los paises ver el site de conversion horaria
 * SergioMeneses hides
<PabloRubianes> yo los martes estoy mandando recordatorios
<PabloRubianes> a la lista
<unimix> y yo via Twitter
<BartOc3> UCo a replicar por sus cuentas y medios...!!
<unimix> estamos entonces ? Gracias a todos por haber participado de la reunion, por sus aportes y por brindar su ayuda de una u otra forma
<PabloRubianes> unimix, el otro que esta escribiendo en twitter sos vos no?
<PabloRubianes> gracias por la visita 
<SergioMeneses> gracias a todos compañeros!
<PabloRubianes> y los esperamos en la proxima y en la lista
<unimix> esperamos verlos a todos y mas tambien el miercoles que vien en #ubuntu-ar
<unimix> 22 Hrs  ART
<SergioMeneses> estamos en contacto via irc y lista
<EuzkoArima> la semana que viene espero que mi conexion no me desconecte a cada rato y asi poder seguir bien la reunion
<BartOc3> Perfecto nos estamos comunciando por cualquier medio..:D
<SergioMeneses> EuzkoArima, dale
<Naudy> claro  q si PabloRubianes  las idea es una mas personas de otras latitudes
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> Y piensen en los videos de invitacion
<PabloRubianes> asi no son aburridos :P
<BartOc3> jejejej
<BartOc3> quienes van ahcer los primeros videos...xD
<PabloRubianes> capaz que los pueden grabar en el global jam
<PabloRubianes> si se juntan
<PabloRubianes> BartOc3, uno por LoCo
<SergioMeneses> eso eso 
<SergioMeneses> xD
<Naudy> SergioMeneses, tu vas poder ir para Uy
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, si BartOc3 me lleva si
<SergioMeneses> sino no
<Naudy> lo perdimos
<Naudy> lol
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a dormir
<PabloRubianes> saludos a todos
<PabloRubianes> y gracias
<BartOc3> -.- Naudy 
<Naudy> lol
<BartOc3> Estamos buscando patrocinio para ir..:P
<Naudy> +1
<Naudy> BartOc3, directo para Uy o en Ar
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, como salga mejor
<SergioMeneses> OT BartOc3 hay respondieron lo del hangout
<BartOc3> la idea q sea  directo a uy o sale mejor a  Ar ?
<Naudy> vuelos directo hasta Uy hasta donde yo se , no lo visto
<Naudy> con conexion en Arg
<BartOc3> directo desde colombia sale COP 2.266.910 SergioMeneses Naudy
<SergioMeneses> BartOc3, huy esta duro
<Naudy> cuantos dolares son eso?
<SergioMeneses> como dos mil
<BartOc3> 922 EUR 
<Naudy> euros
<Naudy> por aerolineas argentinas de Co a Uy son 1058.30  USD 
<Naudy> ida y vuelta
<BartOc3> Si Naudy
<Naudy> aerolineas.com.ar
<SergioMeneses> BartOc3, nos sale mas barato si nos vamos por venezuela
<Naudy> si por conviasa
<Naudy> desde caracas
<chilicuil> oohh, videos, suena bien
<Naudy> hasta buenos aires
<BartOc3> como seria ??
<Naudy> SergioMeneses, BartOc3  esa linea tiene convenio con Arg y sale el pase muy economico
<SergioMeneses> BartOc3, el problema no se si nuestro patrocinador lo acepte
<SergioMeneses> sino nos vamos todos por el precio de uno
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<Naudy> y en avion desde San cristobal a Caracas son 350bs
<SergioMeneses> hasta al jhosman lo montamos
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<chilicuil> ay si encuentran patrocinio nos pasan la recenta BartOc3
<Naudy> pero SergioMeneses  el patrocinador va dar el dinero o los pasajes?
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, no se... el patrocinio lo maneja BartOc3 
<SergioMeneses> pero nos podemos hacer una propuesta
<BartOc3> Naudy yo en mi ciudad tenemos contacto con la gobernacion de bolivar...xD y estamos realiznado la vuelta con una asociacion sin animo de lucro de cartagena en la que pertenesco..xD
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  uyyyyyyy eso patrocinadores de BartOc3  suena como de mercado negro
<Naudy> lol
<BartOc3> jajajaj
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> no voy a dignificar eso con una respuesta
<Naudy> lol
<BartOc3> Naudy es que aca tenemos buenos padrinos para los eventos...xD
<chilicuil> haha
 * SergioMeneses la choca con BartOc3 \o
<Naudy> quien RMS
<Naudy> jajajaja
<Naudy> es el padrino principal
<Naudy> " ohhhhhhhh me duele muchos los pies me voy quitar los zapatos" 
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, porque no?
<Naudy> asi dijo la ultima vez
<Naudy> claro ese RMS tiene billetes verdes 
<BartOc3> RMS no lo quiero en pintura....
<Naudy> pe pueden llevar a todos el team
<BartOc3> el se quedo en mi apt cuando vino a cartagena
<Naudy> y lo dejo podrio
<Naudy> jajajaja
<Naudy> me imagino compraste agua suiza para darle
<Naudy> jajajaja
<BartOc3> puffff 
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, BartOc3 Naudy no inviten a ese sujeto... mejor me invitan a mi :P
<Naudy> BartOc3,  y mas o menos en fecha llegaria ustedes un dia antes a Uy es lo q estan canalizando
<BartOc3> la propuesta se paso por 4 dias incluye (Avion ida y regreso a Col-Uy + Hotel)
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: tu ya vaz por parte de UCO, mejor invitenme a mi 8)
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  y fuiste a la reunion de flisol
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, es mañana jueves
<SergioMeneses> hoy es miercoles no?
 * SergioMeneses mira el calendario
<Naudy> jajaja
<Naudy> SergioMeneses, a mi escribio fue Victor Gutierrez q si yo iba a participar
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, de una!
<SergioMeneses> el le ayuda con pasajes 
<SergioMeneses> supongo
<SergioMeneses> si le escribio
<BartOc3> Señores los dejo me voy para mi casa...
<Naudy> si SergioMeneses yo le dije q si ya estare en Sc
<SergioMeneses> BartOc3, nos vemos
<SergioMeneses> que descanse
<Naudy> okey BartOc3 anda a buscar a tu hermana l
<Naudy> Liza
<Naudy> q te esta esperando
<Naudy> lol
<Naudy> SergioMeneses, de todas forma tu le recuerda q cualquier ayuda sera bien recibida
<Naudy> :)
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, avisale tu
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> no dices que el te escribio?
<Naudy> si men pero nunca esta demas una ayuda extra
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, por eso... dile q si te puede colaborar al menos con la comida aqui
<SergioMeneses> y no se si algo de transportes
<Naudy> listo
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  yo en teoria debo esta en Bs,As el 31 de mayo
<Naudy> asi me tocara cruzar con los Ar
<Naudy> para Uy
<SergioMeneses> ok
<Naudy> chilicuil, sabes q tengo tiempo q no tomo un Centenario Reposado
<Naudy> +1
<Naudy> eso me lo trajo una amiguita de Mx
<Naudy> y es excelente
<chilicuil> Naudy: no estaria mal que luego nos tomaramos uno en la ubuconla ;)
<Naudy> bueno tu eres el de la tierra de tequila y SergioMeneses de la tierra de cafe
<Naudy> :)
<chilicuil> cafeee =)__
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<chilicuil> ni habia pensado en eos
<chilicuil> ahora cuando te vea SergioMeneses voy a esperar que saques una bolsa de cafe de algun lado xD
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, si va le llevo juan valdez de exportacin
<SergioMeneses> :)
<chilicuil> es una oferta tentadora sin duda SergioMeneses =)_
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, sino esperate a la uds
<SergioMeneses> y que tu seas sponsoreado y que yo tenga el tiempo de ir
<SergioMeneses> xD
<chilicuil> a la uds, fijo que voy 
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, eso si
<SergioMeneses> :D
<chilicuil> xD
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, voy a construir el testcase de thunderbird
<SergioMeneses> ya lo ando armando
<SergioMeneses> me asigne ese bug \o/
<SergioMeneses> asi que lo voy a molestar con revisiones el fin de semana!
<chilicuil> perfecto SergioMeneses!, me ahorraste tenerlo que instalar xD
<SergioMeneses> el fin de semana es el ugj?
<chilicuil> seguro, no, es hasta la otra
<SergioMeneses> ok ok
<chilicuil> yo estoy trabajando en los de netinstall
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1115645
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> yo voy a revisar el mail y le sigo mañana
<SergioMeneses> sino se atasca el mail
<SergioMeneses> y odio cuando eso pasa
<chilicuil> comprensible
<Naudy> chilicuil,  no le pidas cafe a SergioMeneses  ese deja mal a todos el mundo
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, llegan unos mails! dios :S ahora quieren cambiar el tag de la ugj
<Naudy> ahora q lo recuerdo el años pasado me quede sentado debajo de una mata mango esperando el cafe
<SergioMeneses> :S
<Naudy> q nunca llego
<Naudy> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> cierto
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> pero no fue culpa mia!!!!... todos salieron rapido a los carros y no alcance
<Naudy> y eso q le pedi el mas barato "sello rojo"
<SergioMeneses> de hecho me fui con pesos, no cambie bolivares
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<Naudy> no exite excusa por todo se puede hacer un dia antes
<Naudy> asi excusa no aceptada
<Naudy> ajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> :okay:
<Naudy> SergioMeneses, mira men lo si te voy decir no chance de hospedaje para flisol por regresar a Sc el mismo es medio rudo y la idea comprartir
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, seria mirar!
<SergioMeneses> si es bastante pesado
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: a cual?!,
<SergioMeneses> porque no le escribes a victor q les ayude con el hospedaje
<Naudy> excelente
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, al de cucuta / colombia
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, no te digo que yo, porque me invitaron a ecuador
<SergioMeneses> asi q no podre estar
<SergioMeneses> estan por confirmar la fecha pero no se si sea el mismo dia
<Naudy> vas al flisol de educador
<chilicuil> en ecuador que vas a hacer SergioMeneses ?, si no es indiscrecion
<Naudy> ecuador y bueno asi tienes enviarme las cosas q tiene pendiente por alli q nunca me has enviado
<Naudy> antes de se olvide por aun este esperando eso
<chilicuil> Naudy: lol
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, a dar unas conferencias
<Naudy> por q para el evneto binacional no estaras ni para el flisol
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, no... te las dejo aqui
<SergioMeneses> con renzo o con alexa
<SergioMeneses> tranquilo
<Naudy> asi mejor me adelanto antes de vuelva pasar como con lo cafe
<Naudy> jajajaja
<Naudy> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso ya esta empacado
<SergioMeneses> claro
<chilicuil> Naudy: eres la persona con la que hable el otro dia en ubuntu-ve radio?
<Naudy> no
<Naudy> yo casi no entro alli
<Naudy> serian lo otros companeros 
<Naudy> q son unos troll todos
<chilicuil> ahh, ok
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, www.ubuconla.org
<PabloRubianes> ya estamos en live
<virusuy> lo vi
<virusuy> de fiesta !
<PabloRubianes> lo que sufri cortando el svg para las fotos no te haces una idea
<PabloRubianes> :P
<BartOC3> PabloRubianes Excelente trabajo!!
<virusuy> jajjaa
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-22
 * dbertua saluda a la gente
<dbertua> asterismo es Hellius? ;)
<dbertua> Hola EduardoR ;)
<EduardoR> Hola!
<dbertua> ¿ Que hace en The MatrIRCx ?
<dbertua> me contacto rubianes para dar una charla en Ubunconla
<dbertua> le respondi un mensaje explicando como podria ser la cosa, ademas de material impreso para el evento
<EduardoR> Estoy "ennoviado" y se me complica
<EduardoR> pero podemos hacer algo conjunto
<EduardoR> hacer pruebas en eventos mas chicos
<EduardoR> Mirá que ratman no se animaba, hizo una charla casi sin quererlo, y fue espantoso, pero se saco un poco el miedo.
<EduardoR> La próxima notará que nadie te pega si sale algo mal, es el susto inicial, jaja
<dbertua> Yo me imagino frente a la gente y no creo tener miedo, el tema es no tener los suficientes conocimientos y la suficiente claridad como para expresarse en publico
<dbertua> hablando, en forma analoga ;)
<dbertua> o sea si me preguntan, seguro podria respoder casi todo, el tema es armar algo prolijo y con un esquema.
<EduardoR> Si, yo tampoco soy experto dando charlas, por eso me siento en el medio del salon y hago cosas raras para que la gente sienta que estoy como en el publico. No es super, pero me gusto hacer la prueba
<IgnacioUy> Alo gente
<lucasromerodb> hola
<lucasromerodb> miren
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/5CAlXGjwv0XT2RBjYqsYNE
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/3k5h3gteeyc3G42iKkZ7Cs
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-23
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, \o
<virusuy> como andas SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, bien bien... contigo era que hablamos de charms?
<virusuy> conmigo
<SergioMeneses> eso es si?
<virusuy> sip
<virusuy> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, entonces mañana?
<SergioMeneses> o cuando fue que quedamos?
 * SergioMeneses anda perdido
<virusuy> no quedamos en ninguna fecha
<virusuy> jaja pero mañana vemos que disponibilidad tenemos
<virusuy> y vemos un poco
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, aaa ok
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, en la noche
<SergioMeneses> a eso de las 20
<SergioMeneses> o bueno cuando estes online
<virusuy> oka :-D
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-17
<ignacio|sleep> Good Night! | Buenas noches :)
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-18
<ignacio|sleep> Good night! Buenas noches :)
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-19
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-21
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR1 como andas?
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-16
<magu42> dom feb 15 23:36:56 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-19
<magu42> mié feb 18 23:26:34 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-20
<magu42> que paso?
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ te sobra uno 
<ratman> nas
<ratman> si tiene problemas de doble personalidad
<magu42> como va ratman 
<magu42> si , eso parece 
<magu42> jejeje
<ratman> tirando
<magu42> ratman⟿ el martes no creo que pueda ir , por eso no contesté nada
<ratman> si es compli
<ratman> yo todavia tengo que hablar
<ratman> pero seguro puedo arreglar
<ratman> eso espero 
<magu42> no estás libre?
<magu42> entendi que medica
<magu42> o no 
<ratman> ?
<PabloRubianes> hola
<ratman> yo trabajo 
<magu42> que tenias licencia
<magu42> ahhhhh
<PabloRubianes> es un problema que cambie de znc
<magu42> vo PabloRubianes 
<magu42> con uno alcanza
<PabloRubianes> pero en unos dias se va solo
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> D+
<PabloRubianes> peor vos que entras pones la fecha y te vas
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> es cuando me voy
<PabloRubianes> que se cuenta?
<magu42> le llamo meada de perro
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> asi me encuentro luego
<PabloRubianes> jajjajajaj
<magu42> jue feb 19 23:17:02 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-21
<ubuntero> %b %d %H:%M:%S 
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> nas
<ratman> ahi tirando 
<magu42> llevandola era  jejeje
<ratman> jejje
<magu42> tengo ganas de instalar un ubuntu , pero no sé si 64 o 32 bits , nunca usé 64 
<ratman> que pc es
<magu42> que tiene de bueno o de diferende
<magu42> sobra maquina
<ratman> que es
<magu42> no es problema so
<magu42> eso
<ratman> yo hace anios uso 64
<magu42> pero por que ?
<magu42> siempre he usado 32  en todas las maquinas sean lo que sean
<magu42> entonces repregunto , que tiene de bueno 64?
<magu42> si es que tiene algo de bueno
<ratman> uel dobre de datos
<magu42> ehhh
<magu42> en espagñolo sería.....
<magu42> ratman
<ratman> digamso 
<ratman> quieres guardar un dato de 64 bit 
<ratman> con 32 lo tienes que haer dos veces
<ratman> con 64 una unica vez
<magu42> ummmm  no me convencés con eso jajaja
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-22
<magu42> ratman⟿ volví
<ratman> je
<ratman> cuanta memoria tiene tu pc
<magu42> fué tremendo
<magu42> el morfi
<ratman> :)
<magu42> cpu 64bits  de 3gz    4gb de ram ddr2
<magu42> ddr3 debi decir
<ratman> oki
<ratman> mia cuanta memoria te reconoce
<magu42> te dije , no es ese el tema 
<ratman> con 32 bits
<ratman> 3.7
<magu42> toda la ram que quieras
<magu42> me extraña esa pregunta
<magu42> el kernel de 32bits es pae hace como dos años
<magu42> reconoce hasta 64 
<magu42> 64gb
<magu42> Linux eduardo 3.16.0-4-686-pae #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt2-1 (2014-12-08) i686 GNU/Linux
<magu42> debian testing
<ratman> um
<magu42> por eso sigo en la duda si instalar mi querido 32bits o el 64bits
<ratman> que es mas rapido 
<ratman> leer de 32 letras
<ratman> o 64
<magu42> hace tiempo para 64 no estaban todas las aplicaciones ahora no es asi
<magu42> claro 
<magu42> a nivel de micro debe andar más rapido supongo
<ratman> y de intercambio con memoria
<ratman> y demas
<magu42>  free
<magu42>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<magu42> Mem:       3884044    2626476    1257568     370944      96176     826824
<magu42> -/+ buffers/cache:    1703476    2180568
<magu42> Swap:      2063356     107952    1955404
<magu42> odio el top
<ratman> free -h
<ratman> free -h
<ratman> free -m
<magu42> 3.8 gb , el resto se lo morfa el video
<magu42>  free -h
<magu42>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<magu42> Mem:          3,7G       2,5G       1,2G       363M        94M       808M
<magu42> -/+ buffers/cache:       1,6G       2,1G
<magu42> used 2.5  ta en pedo el top
<magu42> el htop dice la posta
<magu42> 1659 de 3793
<magu42> ratman⟿ la cosa es que terminé de bajar todos los *buntus para mi pendrive , o sea casi 5gb , los verifique con md5sum , los pasé con multisystem , borré los viejos 
<magu42> pero no bajé el de 64
<magu42> pero no bajé el de 32*
<magu42> otro gb más  
<magu42> talvez instale el de 64 que yá lo tengo y después veo que tal
<ratman> probastes htop
<magu42> lea bien don ratman 
<ratman> que
<magu42> <magu42> el htop dice la posta
<magu42> <magu42> 1659 de 3793
<ratman> no dije top 
<ratman> ok
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> siempre uso htop
<magu42> es lo primero que instalo
<ratman> igual 
<magu42> odio el top
<magu42> no sé que mide
<ratman> yo creo que 32 ya no tiene sentido
<magu42> el viejo kernel no veía más de 3gb , com ves el pae ve los 4
<ratman> antes era por incompatibilidad de aplicacion 
<magu42> por ?
<ratman> 3,7
<ratman> rapides 
<magu42> si 3.7 el video usa el resto
<magu42> es más rapido ??
<ratman> el maximo de un isstema de 32 bits
<ratman> es de 4 g
<ratman> 2 a la 32
<magu42> pa mi que es a la 56
<magu42> toy leyendo
<magu42> y escuchando a hendrix , medio jodido lo mio
<magu42> http://radio-farwater.net:8000/blues.mp3
<magu42> bué , el tema es de hendrix
<magu42> por The Aynsley Lister Band 
<ratman> :)
<magu42> :)
<ratman> vistes que m24 no anda en linux
<ratman> por lo menos a mi no 
<magu42> yo tengo todas mis radios en vlc
<ratman> y usa creo que un applet de antel vera
<magu42> para que lo busco
<magu42> estaba leyendo sobre 32 y 64 bits pero está salado 
<ratman> :)
<magu42> usa shockwave esa mugre 
<magu42> ratman⟿ la primera vez que me falla un .pls en vlc
<magu42> ésta anda en chromium  http://www.raddios.com/884-radiosonline-radio-m24-fm-979-montevideo-uruguay
<magu42> pero no en vlc
<magu42> que raro
<magu42> en firefox sin flash no funca jeje
<magu42> nada ratman , usa flash solo me funca en chromium  http://www.raddios.com/884-radiosonline-radio-m24-fm-979-montevideo-uruguay
<magu42> o sea en chrome también
<magu42> sigo con mis blues :)
<magu42> m24 solo para flash player y Windows Media Player  jajajajaja ,  dejate de jodeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> pero ojo 
<ratman> dice vera
<ratman> antel 
<magu42> si ya vi , alguna cagada hicieron 
<magu42> igual anda en chromium
<magu42> donde lo querías escuchar ratman 
<magu42> ???
<ratman> solo se escucha desde windows
<magu42> no señor 
<magu42> no sé pa que te doy los link
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> pero prque la oficial no va
<ratman> ejejje
<ratman> ese es el tema
<magu42> http://www.raddios.com/884-radiosonline-radio-m24-fm-979-montevideo-uruguay
<magu42> pone esa dir el chrome/chromium
<ratman> uso firefox
<magu42> la estoy escuchando
<magu42> uso varios browsers , como 5
<magu42> maxthon ahora también , el más rapido que he visto
<magu42> un chromium aligerado
<magu42> cierto en firefox no anda
<magu42> me falta probar en safari , necesitaría un gil use  mac
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> me fui ratman 
<magu42>                              NAS RATMAN
#ubuntu-uy 2016-02-25
<carlos2> quien habla español
#ubuntu-uy 2016-02-26
 * magu_ x
<ubuntero> buenas
<ubuntero> hay alguien ??
<ubuntero> de casualidad el admin del dominio ubuntu.org.uy
<ubuntero> ?
#ubuntu-uy 2016-02-27
<magu42> que haces CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42,
<magu42> ya me iba y te vi
<CarlosNeyPastor> como le va?
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<magu42> todo bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> recien probe lo de pop que me mandaste por mail
<magu42> andubo
<magu42> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> el tar.gz uqe me baje la otra vez le faltaban la mitad de los archivos
<CarlosNeyPastor> no tenia ni el install
<CarlosNeyPastor> me re perdi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por eso no tenia ni idea
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias Magu 
<magu42> es el CE verdadero el que mandé
<magu42> hay uno trucho
<magu42> parece
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh
<CarlosNeyPastor> le pegue al trucho encontes
<magu42> en elscript de instalacion lee , tiene que dar una dir .ml o .mi no recuerdo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo lei 
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre leo los script antes de ejecutar 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y en caso de duda lo ejecuto en una VBox
<magu42> bien eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> Me hice un Owncloud para tener 
<magu42> ta bueno eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque me molestan puntos del agreement de Google, DropBox, Box, alguno mas 
<CarlosNeyPastor> los lei y  no me gustaron 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me hice un Owncloud
<CarlosNeyPastor> si sigo asi voy a terminar solo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42 ....MP
<magu42> no quiero
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor me voy  a ir yendo 
<magu42> te lo mandé en ubuntu-es  jajaja
<magu42> que bol
<CarlosNeyPastor> jjajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
<magu42> portese mal y cuidese mucho
<magu42> nas CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> nas seudo bots
